# Surefire e2dl ultra



## tonywalker23 (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone in the know (Brianna, robin?) heard if the 500 lumen defender is still coming out this month. Saw one video from shot show with the guy from surefire saying everything was ready to go except for some programming but they had all the parts ready.


----------



## biglights (Mar 9, 2013)

I saw this in the to be released section of a website. Cant wait, really hope they come out this mouth.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay...another version for me to add to the mantle!


----------



## the badger (Mar 11, 2013)

I presume it will be similar to the X300 Ultra. That would be good


----------



## Craig K (Mar 18, 2013)

Any news guys? When will this light be available???


----------



## Craig K (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone??? any news???


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Mar 19, 2013)

I might have the poster wrong but I think I remember Robin24k saying it was pushed back to April with wide spread availability in June. I think posted in the LX2U thread.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 19, 2013)

It wasn't me, but the E2DL Ultra should be available from dealers by May/June.


----------



## brianna (Mar 19, 2013)

It was me. Now that Surefire is not going to produce the Lumamax Ultra, production for the E2DL Ultra is scheduled for April. Don't get too excited, Surefire may change their mind on this one too. Like so many people before me have said:

I will believe it when Surefire actually ships it to dealers. 

I really wish Surefire would produce a version of this light without all the sharp edges at least give us a choice since they scrapped the Lumamax Ultra.


----------



## chnzwh (Mar 19, 2013)

I clicked on this thread because I saw the name brianna, didn't expect such a bad news though. :fail: I sincerely hope you're wrong this time bri.


----------



## scsmith (Mar 19, 2013)

Surefire is shooting themselves in the foot with what they've done of late. Outside of the new EB1, I've given up hope for anything SF that's competitive with what's on the market. I'm figuring that a C2 host, or a 2 cell E series body with E to C adapter & C/P/Z head, with a dual mode (high - low, no memory) P60 drop-in is as close as I'll get to what I want. Why would anyone buy the current E2D or LX2 lights when the EB1 gets the same output on a single cell?


----------



## N/Apower (Mar 27, 2013)

scsmith said:


> Surefire is shooting themselves in the foot with what they've done of late. Outside of the new EB1, I've given up hope for anything SF that's competitive with what's on the market. I'm figuring that a C2 host, or a 2 cell E series body with E to C adapter & C/P/Z head, with a dual mode (high - low, no memory) P60 drop-in is as close as I'll get to what I want. Why would anyone buy the current E2D or LX2 lights when the EB1 gets the same output on a single cell?



Run-time in an application where weight is not a factor.
Yes, Surefire is lagging right now, but they are a far cry from as "laggy" as they were 5 years ago when their lights were good for nothing but their aluminum tubes and bezels, IMO. Give SF until the end of '13, and I think they will have some class-leading stuff, again. Every manufacturer hits a slump, and that's when you turn to Malkoff, Milky, and others to fill the gaps.


----------



## brianna (Mar 27, 2013)

The E2DL Ultra is in the testing phase right now. This light gets warm pretty fast on the 500 lm setting. April 30 is the release date. The prongs are not as pronounced in this new model. Springs front and back of battery.


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 27, 2013)

brianna said:


> The E2DL Ultra is in the testing phase right now. This light gets warm pretty fast on the 500 lm setting. April 30 is the release date. The prongs are not as pronounced in this new model. Springs front and back of battery.


Hoping to whether available for this period.


----------



## kraycat (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll be looking out for these, look like street price is around $199


----------



## Foskey (Apr 16, 2013)

Shame to hear they tossed the LX2 Ultra. That's what I REALLY wanted. I guess I'll have to pick up the E2DL Ultra then.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Apr 16, 2013)

Foskey said:


> Shame to hear they tossed the LX2 Ultra. That's what I REALLY wanted. I guess I'll have to pick up the E2DL Ultra then.


There is the mysterious EB2 that might one day come out. I'm waiting for it.


----------



## Lurveleven (May 2, 2013)

Now released:
http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/e2d-led-defender-sup-reg-sup-ultra.html


----------



## Coup de Grace (May 2, 2013)

Amazon has it for sale, with Prime to boot.


----------



## DAN92 (May 2, 2013)

It is already on my shopping list.


----------



## Mags (May 2, 2013)

500 lumens for almost 2 and a half hours? How? are XM-L2's that efficient already?


----------



## Coup de Grace (May 2, 2013)

DAN92 said:


> It is already on my shopping list.


Me too.


----------



## kraycat (May 2, 2013)

jist waiting. ...

Sent from inside the Jungle


----------



## jamesmtl514 (May 2, 2013)

it's really smart that they gave it the LX2 clip.
would not want to carry that head up.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 2, 2013)

Mags said:


> 500 lumens for almost 2 and a half hours? How? are XM-L2's that efficient already?



It has the usual SF asterisk in the runtime listing. Runtime is to 50 lumens, 10% of the claimed max output. A little misleading on a casual reading wouldn't you agree?

Those are SF lumens, not normal lumens, your eyes won't notice as it dims, nobody needs more than 40 lumens, you can drive an MRAP over your SF, Bubba and Earl at Cabela's will never know the difference etc. 

I really do appreciate that fact that SF is attempting to reinvigorate its LED product line with new releases. And I realize that many product claims have to be a little over the top for competitive reasons. Still, I think the SF runtime listings tend to mislead the customer somewhat and Mags' question points this out.


----------



## Random Dan (May 2, 2013)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> It has the usual SF asterisk in the runtime listing. Runtime is to 50 lumens, 10% of the claimed max output. A little misleading on a casual reading wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Those are SF lumens, not normal lumens, your eyes won't notice as it dims, nobody needs more than 40 lumens, you can drive an MRAP over your SF, Bubba and Earl at Cabela's will never know the difference etc.
> 
> I really do appreciate that fact that SF is attempting to reinvigorate its LED product line with new releases. And I realize that many product claims have to be a little over the top for competitive reasons. Still, I think the SF runtime listings tend to mislead the customer somewhat and Mags' question points this out.


All Surefire runtimes are measured to 50lm. 

I'm really interested to see if this runs as well on a single Li-Ion as does the Fury. I hope so.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 2, 2013)

Random Dan said:


> All Surefire runtimes are measured to 50lm.



Perhaps this proves my point once again. :huh:

May I direct your attention to the note at the bottom of page 1 of the 2013 SF Illumination Tools 'Brochure'. It says the basis for all flashlight/headlamp medium and low setting runtimes, unless otherwise noted, is until output drops below ONE lumen.



Random Dan said:


> I'm really interested to see if this runs as well on a single Li-Ion as does the Fury. I hope so.



I agree, got my Fury here in the hotel in case Spiderman reappears overseas. Well, this room doesn't have a balcony but you never know.


----------



## Random Dan (May 2, 2013)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Perhaps this proves my point once again. :huh:
> 
> May I direct your attention to the note at the bottom of page 1 of the 2013 SF Illumination Tools 'Brochure'. It says the basis for all flashlight/headlamp medium and low setting runtimes, unless otherwise noted, is until output drops below ONE lumen.


I was talking about runtime on high, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Foskey (May 2, 2013)

I bet the throw is pretty impressive for a small light with 500lm and a TIR lens. Oh, I'm itching to buy it, right this very minute!


----------



## 270winchester (May 3, 2013)

well that sold out quick. I was looking at it when there were two left. Sounds like there will be some feedback soon. I wonder if its intensity will trump the EB1, since from the discussion it seemed the 500 lumens will be in the form of a wider angle beam.


----------



## biglights (May 3, 2013)

I picked one up lastnite. Sprung for the Saturday delivery, so I will have mine soon


----------



## MatthewSB (May 3, 2013)

They could simplify things, greatly, with the following:

1. threaded, removable lolstrikebezel
2. Sell two versions, one with the high mode first and one where the low mode comes on first (like the P2X Fury)

....Or just release the E2B already.


----------



## bigchelis (May 3, 2013)

Can you folks imagine a Surefire TIR Optic with XM-L or XPG2 at 3~4A via a Milky treatment. I bet we can finally have small E-series size lights hitting 20K lux. I been chasing 20K lux on these lights for years and maybe this as a HOST can finally do it. Looking forward to a review!!


----------



## chnzwh (May 3, 2013)

If the electronics is in the head, then I would like to purchase one, cut off the strike bezel teeth and put it on my AZ2-S body. This way, I'll get a tactical two-stage, 500 SF lumen TIR combatlight.


----------



## Foskey (May 3, 2013)

Looking forward to the reviews!


----------



## Flashlight Dave (May 3, 2013)

I wonder if the head will work on the body of the LX2? I know its a different configuration but maybe the resistor in the tail will lower the output of the light. Maybe I would at least get high. Would love a two stage tactical version.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (May 3, 2013)

chnzwh said:


> If the electronics is in the head, then I would like to purchase one, cut off the strike bezel teeth and put it on my AZ2-S body. This way, I'll get a tactical two-stage, 500 SF lumen TIR combatlight.





Flashlight Dave said:


> I wonder if the head will work on the body of the LX2? I know its a different configuration but maybe the resistor in the tail will lower the output of the light. Maybe I would at least get high. Would love a two stage tactical version.



If the light works the same as the E2DL, the second level is in the head. I will work on an AZ2 and LX2 body with the two stage tailcap, but if you press, release, and repeat within a second or so, you will get low, if that makes any sense. The LX2 has a single level head and a two stage tailcap... putting the two stage head with a two stage tailcap means both "double levels" are working at the same time.


----------



## chnzwh (May 3, 2013)

I see, then it's gonna be the same as putting an E1B head on an EB1 body, the two-stage tailcap simply won't give you the original two-stage function, the UI is still the same as the original two-stage clicky, only without the click-for-constant-on function.

Thanks Eddie!


----------



## Suuko (May 3, 2013)

Why did they stop production on the LX2 Ultra?


----------



## Flashlight Dave (May 4, 2013)

Suuko said:


> Why did they stop production on the LX2 Ultra?



No one knows. The speculation from some is the price point. Another theory is the attempt to keep production in the theme of the new EB series ( that is starting an EB series having the EB1 and EB2)


----------



## chnzwh (May 4, 2013)

But if it's because they don't wanna keep too many different parts, they should have discontinue the A2L Aviator as well (and make an updated aviator in the EB series style), since A2L and LX2 share the same body & tailcap.


----------



## Foskey (May 4, 2013)

Did you get it today, big lights?


----------



## Illum (May 4, 2013)

scsmith said:


> Surefire is shooting themselves in the foot with what they've done of late



I've not taken Surefire seriously since PK stepped out of the picture. Some of these new designs are a bit :green: compared to the ones between 2003 and 2007. As for their name scheme...


----------



## biglights (May 4, 2013)

Foskey said:


> Did you get it today, big lights?




Yes I did. Very nice..


----------



## Grizzman (May 4, 2013)

biglights said:


> Yes I did. Very nice..



That's a start. 

Do you have another Surefire e-series light with a TIR to compare it to?

Is the tint fully white?

Grizz


----------



## biglights (May 4, 2013)

No, thats why I was looking foward to it so much. I have a couple others, but none with TIR. I was kinda woried at first shinning it inside. All fears where erased once it got dark


----------



## Grizzman (May 4, 2013)

Bummer. 

I've got an old E2D LED Defender and have had an LX2 for about a year and am very impressed with their throwing ability considering their (relatively) low output. 

I'm not crazy about how they work on low at close range due to the lack of spill. An F04 diffuser takes care of that though. 

Surely someone will receive one soon that's got a standard version so that body compatibility and other details can be determined. If it doesn't happen reasonably soon, I could always send my E2D to a new Ultra owner for a comparison.

Grizz


----------



## Foskey (May 4, 2013)

biglights said:


> Yes I did. Very nice..



would you be kind enough to share some pics and beam shots by chance? I'm itching to pick this up just as soon as it comes back in stock.


----------



## biglights (May 4, 2013)

Foskey said:


> would you be kind enough to share some pics and beam shots by chance? I'm itching to pick this up just as soon as it comes back in stock.



I was going to try tonite, but the house next to me is having a campfire. I tried out front and even with a sreet light on it still lit up a lot of area. A lot more flood than I was expecting. Plus great throw also.


----------



## Grizzman (May 4, 2013)

That sounds very uncharacteristic of their TIR'd lights. Mine give barely noticeable flood outdoors at distances of 15 yards and greater..

I just set mine onto a tripod I've still got set up in the basement and measured a spot size of 26" at a distance of 10 feet. If the Ultra does provide useful spill and significantly more energy in the spot, then that would be awesome.

Grizz


----------



## Robin24k (May 4, 2013)

The XM-L is too big to be totally focused by a TIR optic of that size, so you'll get more flood from the E2DL Ultra.


----------



## biglights (May 4, 2013)

I would say that it has lots of flood. That is what I was most surprised of. Im glad it does, I didnt want just a tight beam.


----------



## Grizzman (May 4, 2013)

Sweet!! It's getting even more tempting to me.

If it's using an XM-L, then that would make complete sense. I haven't read anywhere that definitively specifies which emitter is used. I'd be surprise for Surefire to drive an XP-G2 to 500 lumens, so an XM-L or XM-L2 would be more likely now that I've thought about it more.

Grizz


----------



## biglights (May 4, 2013)

I just watched the video on GoingGear of the old E2D. Mine looks nothing like that. With the new one when Marshall shines it at the back trees the ultra would light up everthing. Way more flood on mine.


----------



## HistoryChannel (May 5, 2013)

Can someone tell me why this is such a tempting light? Yes, I'm a huge SF fan and I know SF makes solid lights. But really? What's so exciting about this when considering the $265 retail price tag? I really really want to want this light but the price tag pretty much squashed any excitement I had. 

How is this almost $200 better than say an Eagletac D25LC2 XM-L2 U2 for $68 MSRP? What happened to the good ol' days when SF prices were competitive? ( I remember getting my M6 for $180, E2e for $65, so on and so forth...) $265 really?


----------



## Grizzman (May 5, 2013)

That's enough good news for me. I've pre-ordered one, but didn't pay $265..

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Grizzman (May 5, 2013)

Surefire's lifetime no hassle warranty and outstanding durability are baked into the prices, which cannot be ignored.

Most of the Surefires I own were purchased as $40-65 hosts and have been extensively modded. The stock ones all have TIR optics, which is a relatively unique offering.

Grizz


----------



## og556 (May 5, 2013)

Where is a good place to buy an E2DL Ultra ?

I can't find one in stock any where.


----------



## Novan3 (May 5, 2013)

og556 said:


> Where is a good place to buy an E2DL Ultra ?
> 
> I can't find one in stock any where.



Ditto.. but in Canada.


----------



## biglights (May 5, 2013)

I got mine from Amazon. When I ordered mine it said they had 8 in stock and they were sold out real fast. I saw a pre- order from BH Photo. Mine was shipped out of Ontario CA. Maybe sign up for notifaction on Amazon for when they get them back in stock.


----------



## Foskey (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for your input, biglights. I am going to go ahead and pick one up as soon as I can find one available.


----------



## dano (May 5, 2013)

Got mine from Amazon. It's great, but the greenish beam tint is going to be a issue with some people.


----------



## N/Apower (May 5, 2013)

dano said:


> Got mine from Amazon. It's great, but the greenish beam tint is going to be a issue with some people.



Neither my M300B (WEapon light EB1), nor my X300U have a "greenish" beam. In fact, the tint is far superior to the M300A and M600C's and X300 I had in the past.


----------



## N/Apower (May 5, 2013)

Illum said:


> I've not taken Surefire seriously since PK stepped out of the picture. Some of these new designs are a bit :green: compared to the ones between 2003 and 2007. As for their name scheme...


I'm in the opposite boat. All of my lights used to be Surefire hosts with Malkoff and whatnot modules in them. Now, I am finding myself dumping my Malkoff and Nailbender modules to go with OEM Surefire stuff. It has more punch, more reach, etc. and works better in my application. Function over form, any day. So for some users, Surefire is making great advances.


----------



## N/Apower (May 5, 2013)

270winchester said:


> well that sold out quick. I was looking at it when there were two left. Sounds like there will be some feedback soon. I wonder if its intensity will trump the EB1, since from the discussion it seemed the 500 lumens will be in the form of a wider angle beam.



It likely takes the X300U head and sticks it on a tube. If so, yes, the intensity will beat the EB1 ever so slightly for peak LUX at the beam centre. My X300U does out-throw my M300B (now, just M300, as the "A" is discontinued). Jut personal observations and speculation. Also, if it's anything like the X300U, it will have great, usable spill, almost like Surefire combined the best attributes of a reflector light, and TIR light, and rolled it into one and got rid of all the "Cree rings" and lack of throw from a small head that each brought to the market. The M300B and X300U I have really are revolutionary, IMO.


----------



## Grizzman (May 5, 2013)

I was wondering when N/APower was going to join this conversation. haha

It would be really cool if Surefire offered a single mode head like the KX2C, based off the E2D Ultra.

I also pre-ordered mine from B&H, and set up to be notified on Amazon.


----------



## Foskey (May 5, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> I was wondering when N/APower was going to join this conversation. haha
> 
> It would be really cool if Surefire offered a single mode head like the KX2C, based off the E2D Ultra.
> 
> I also pre-ordered mine from B&H, and set up to be notified on Amazon.



I've done business with B&H before and have been very happy. However, I don't want to lock myself into a backorder that is 3 weeks out when another place may have them sooner.


----------



## Grizzman (May 5, 2013)

I've only found it available for sale on one other site (Opsgear), but I've never used them before.

B&H has received thousands of my dollars, so I won't feel bad if I end up cancelling the order because it ends up in stock at Amazon first. 

Grizz


----------



## Foskey (May 5, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> I've only found it available for sale on one other site (Opsgear), but I've never used them before.
> 
> B&H has received thousands of my dollars, so I won't feel bad if I end up cancelling the order because it ends up in stock at Amazon first.
> 
> Grizz



Great point. I saw opsgear also. But, was a little hesitant myself. Makes you wonder if amazon was getting them from opsgear, tho.


----------



## Novan3 (May 5, 2013)

Foskey said:


> Thanks for your input, biglights. I am going to go ahead and pick one up as soon as I can find one available.



Ditto.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 5, 2013)

dano said:


> Got mine from Amazon. It's great, but the greenish beam tint is going to be a issue with some people.



Ouch, I have a greenish EB1, hope this is not a trend since most of the legacy SF's I own have pretty good tints.

I saw the E2DL Ultra on Amazon the other day but I think I will wait for the possible EB2 since I'm afraid even a subdued strike bezel might prompt some zealous international airport security checkpoint to confiscate the light as a weapon.

Looks like I donated a Malkoff MDC HA 1AA to a checkpoint in China the other day, I had it before I went through the metal detector but probably left it in a tray that went through the machine. :shakehead



Robin24k said:


> The XM-L is too big to be totally focused by a TIR optic of that size, so you'll get more flood from the E2DL Ultra.



I put an XP-G2 in a SF E1B and the mismatch with the optic did give the light more spill but that was fine for my purposes.

I wonder if the E2DL-U has the same optic as the EB1 but with an XM-L2 to get the 500 lumens and more spill?


----------



## Grizzman (May 5, 2013)

I don't recall seeing it when I ordered mine, but B&H's product page now states expected availability of May 29th. 

At least that should give enough time for early purchasers to post beam shots and full reviews. 

Grizz


----------



## N/Apower (May 5, 2013)

My m300 isn't greenish. It's the same as my x300u. It has a very slight hint of yellow, if anything, and I love it. Great color rendition and cuts through dirty or drizzly air better than cool blue or white.

There will be single mode heads. You can bet the m600 weapon light will be updated with one.


----------



## biglights (May 6, 2013)

N/Apower said:


> My m300 isn't greenish. It's the same as my x300u. It has a very slight hint of yellow, if anything, and I love it. Great color rendition and cuts through dirty or drizzly air better than cool blue or white



I would say that is how mine looks also, it is just around the outside of the hotspot. Plus it is only noticeable indoors, shinning on a wall. Not a big deal. For how small the head is the on the E2DL U it is quite impressive in the distance it can reach. It keeps up with my Fury and ArmyTek Viking and both of those heads are a lot bigger. The Fury has a wider spill beam, but the E2Dl beats the A/T all around.


----------



## Foskey (May 6, 2013)

biglights said:


> I would say that is how mine looks also, it is just around the outside of the hotspot. Plus it is only noticeable indoors, shinning on a wall. Not a big deal. For how small the head is the on the E2DL U it is quite impressive in the distance it can reach. It keeps up with my Fury and ArmyTek Viking and both of those heads are a lot bigger. The Fury has a wider spill beam, but the E2Dl beats the A/T all around.



I was wondering how it would preform in comparison to the Fury. I have a fury, and for me, it has a perfect beam with nice flood. I just love it. I just have the desire to have something that will reach out farther with some intensity. I have a E1B that I carry daily. And, while it is comparing apples to oranges. The little E1B appears to throw farther then the Fury (to the naked eye). I figure if I can pick up a E2DL ultra with the TIR optic, it will serve that purpose well.


----------



## bigchelis (May 6, 2013)

Most Surefire E-series with TIR optic produce about 200 real out the front lumens and close to 10K lux, with old XR-E. That included the old X300 and some Surefire backups. That much throw is hard to replicate even by bigger lights in the 25~30mm bezel range and that is why Surefire TIR had been so awesome. NOTE: I did have 2 Surefire LX2 tested and both produce 240ish real OTF lumens.


----------



## Sean (May 6, 2013)

I'm actually interested in this light. Hoping to see some comparisons between it and the older 200 lumen E2DL or LX2.


----------



## 880arm (May 6, 2013)

Sean said:


> I'm actually interested in this light. Hoping to see some comparisons between it and the older 200 lumen E2DL or LX2.



I'm interested as well. I'm still a little bummed out about the LX2 Ultra not making it to market but I believe a new E2DL Ultra will help me get over it!


----------



## biglights (May 6, 2013)

bigchelis said:


> Most Surefire E-series with TIR optic produce about 200 real out the front lumens and close to 10K lux, with old XR-E. That included the old X300 and some Surefire backups. That much throw is hard to replicate even by bigger lights in the 25~30mm bezel range and that is why Surefire TIR had been so awesome. NOTE: I did have 2 Surefire LX2 tested and both produce 240ish real OTF lumens.



I would say that it is all of 500+ lumens. I would also guess that it is close to the 20k range. I also compared it to my E.T. TX25C2 and the E2DL was right there. Selbuilt tested his at around 23k I think.


----------



## scsmith (May 6, 2013)

> It keeps up with my Fury and ArmyTek Viking and both of those heads are a lot bigger. The Fury has a wider spill beam, but the E2Dl beats the A/T all around.


Is that a first gen Viking S or Viking X, or the new XP-G2 Viking or Viking Pro? I'm not jumping on one of these yet. I liked my EB1T, but it lacked enough spill, IMO, for a pocket / secondary light. It did have amazing throw for such a small length and diameter head though. I'm also still hoping that Surefire produces the thus far only rumored EB2T, which is supposed to replace the LX2 much like the EB1T replaced the LX1. Updating the M600 with a single mode version of this head, and selling that head alone as weapon light upgrade (KX2D? KX2U?) wouldn't hurt my feelings either. It would lower the price of admission for those of us who already have E Series bodies. For now I'll just look forward to beam shots like everyone else is.


----------



## biglights (May 6, 2013)

I have the Viking X, first gen. Lack of spill in the E2DL U is not an issue. It lights up about 5 feet in front of me. It is nice and wide too. I just compared it to the Fury again and the E2DL actually covers about 5 to 10 feet wider in the spill. Its not as intense, but does cover a larger area all around. So I guess people will like that.


----------



## Mark Mc (May 6, 2013)

I just saw the update on this thread, the Ultra is finally here. I admit to being a Surefire fan for years, didn't know brighter lights were available. I've got one of the first E2D LEDs 120 lumens I think, I carried it on duty for years and found it to be a great light. Can't wait to get the new version to see if it can unseat my newest EDC the Fenix PD32 UE.


----------



## jonesy (May 7, 2013)

So, how would the beam of the e2DL ultra compare to a Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L (750 lumens)? The small size is quite tempting, and if the throw is similar, it could be a great pocket rocket!


----------



## Grizzman (May 7, 2013)

The Hound Dog has a very tight hot spot due to the deep reflector, and a fair amount of spill. Biglights' verbal description makes it sound like the E2D Ultra will have more spill than the Hound Dog. The reduced lumen count of the E2D Ultra makes me believe it will not be comparable to the Hound Dog in throw department. Having said that, if it throws even a little better than the standard E2D, but with fully usable spill, it'll be an awesome little pocket light.

I can take comparative lux measurements with both cool and neutral Hound Dogs at distance (I used 100 yards last time) once I've received the Ultra.

Grizz


----------



## Foskey (May 8, 2013)

Looks like you guys were a part of the very fortunate few to actually get one of these. I can't buy one anywhere!


----------



## cland72 (May 8, 2013)

Surefire posted on their Facebook page that the E2DLU is now shipping to dealers.


----------



## Tuna (May 8, 2013)

Guess which light is new...


----------



## Foskey (May 8, 2013)

Tuna said:


> Guess which light is new...




Yes! More pics and beam shots! Please! LOL


----------



## Tuna (May 8, 2013)

Will do. Currently out picking up dinner and it's not dark yet. However, I promise to take as many photos as my fellow cpfers need. Two words sum up my initial impressions - buy it.


----------



## djdawg (May 8, 2013)

Nice thread ............now Iam wantin one of these :shakehead
I dont need it .......do I 
I already got two E2DL


----------



## TMedina (May 8, 2013)

Yeah, I'm waiting for the current E2DLs to hit the clearance racks. Take a file to that bezel and I'm good!


----------



## djdawg (May 8, 2013)

TMedina said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting for the current E2DLs to hit the clearance racks. Take a file to that bezel and I'm good!





Why wait ........send me an email and I,ll make you a good deal.


----------



## Tuna (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Foskey (May 8, 2013)

Tuna said:


> Will do. Currently out picking up dinner and it's not dark yet. However, I promise to take as many photos as my fellow cpfers need. Two words sum up my initial impressions - buy it.



Thank you, Tuna! It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tuna (May 8, 2013)

Beamshots at 3 feet. Fury is the first shot (has round spill), Ultra is second photo. 

 

 Ultra had wider spill and yet a tighter spot. Ultra beam has flower pattern beam due to the scalloped edges and a little ringy. Fury beam has smoother transition.


----------



## djdawg (May 8, 2013)

The Fury looks a little brighter ............is it ??


----------



## Foskey (May 8, 2013)

Not a bad looking beam for a TIR optic.


----------



## seattlite (May 8, 2013)

You guys stick rechargeables(3V/3.7V) in that thing yet


----------



## Tuna (May 8, 2013)

seattlite said:


> You guys stick rechargeables(3V/3.7V) in that thing yet



I put an old AW 17670 in it, did not seem as bright. Currently using (2) Lifep04 3.0v with no problems.


----------



## Sean (May 8, 2013)

Ultra looks brighter to me. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 9, 2013)

How hot does it get? Can you run it on high for extended periods no problem?

Also, where can I get one!!!!??? Do want!!!!


----------



## biglights (May 9, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> How hot does it get? Can you run it on high for extended periods no problem?



The bezel goes get warm on mine. Which would be expected considering how small it is and how much light is coming out of it. I wouldn't say it was any more than other high powered smaller lights. Not to worried about it, I think Surefire has a pretty decent warranty :thumbsup:


----------



## seattlite (May 9, 2013)

Tuna said:


> I put an old AW 17670 in it, did not seem as bright. Currently using (2) Lifep04 3.0v with no problems.



Great! Anyone run 2 x 3.7V rechargeables?


----------



## Flashlight Freedom (May 9, 2013)

Great info, and looks like a great light. How is the beam at longer distances? I use the 200 lumen E2D all the time, it's bright enough but why not go brighter if you can....


----------



## Grizzman (May 10, 2013)

I received an e-mail from B&H Photo this morning that said my E2DL Ultra has shipped.

Sweet!!

It's still listed on the site as pre-order only, so they must have shipped out all they received.

Grizz


----------



## sgt253 (May 10, 2013)

Tuna,
Thanks for the beamshots. If you are able to capture some outdoor; long indoor shots, I'd be most appreciative. Looking at this light for possible work carry.

Regards.


----------



## Foskey (May 10, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> I received an e-mail from B&H Photo this morning that said my E2DL Ultra has shipped.
> 
> Sweet!!
> 
> ...



Nice! Looks like they came through for you after all. Well played!


----------



## DAN92 (May 10, 2013)

Foskey said:


> Great point. I saw opsgear also. But, was a little hesitant myself. Makes you wonder if amazon was getting them from opsgear, tho.


I contacted by e-mail Opsgear, customer service told me that the E2D Ulltra available in mid-June or late June.


----------



## 270winchester (May 10, 2013)

Tuna said:


> Guess which light is new...



Hi Tuna,

Could you tell us how the E2DL Ultra compares to the EB1? I am contemplating, if it is not significantly brighter and longer reach than the EB1, if it's still worth getting, since I already have an EB1.

Thanks!


----------



## Bertrand (May 10, 2013)

I scored my E2DL Ultra today. I'm pretty impressed so far. I sold my Fury a little while ago, but the beam seems about the same as far as I can tell. Brighter hot spot then my EB1 and a lot more flood as well. Only flaw I've seen is that it's a little hard for me to get it to click to the low setting. Still very happy with mine.


----------



## jlomein (May 12, 2013)

Can an LX2 tailcap be put on the E2DL Ultra? Or an old E-series clickie tailcap?

If I can lose the bulky tail and file off the bezel cranulations I might buy this thing.


----------



## Grizzman (May 12, 2013)

jlomein said:


> Can an LX2 tailcap be put on the E2DL Ultra? Or an old E-series clickie tailcap?
> 
> If I can lose the bulky tail and file off the bezel cranulations I might buy this thing.



I won't be able to confirm for a few days, but my guess is that it's fully E-series compatible. If it is E-Series compatible, then the LX2 tailcap will not fit, but the head will. I suspect an LX2 head on the E21DL Ultra to operate with high mode only.

Grizz


----------



## Psosmith82 (May 13, 2013)

There is a store on eBay now selling them that apparently has plenty in stock, it lists 387 of them at this point. They have excellent feedback. Was hoping Amazon would get more stock with there free Prime shipping, but still just lists them as currently unavailable, with no backorder option, so i ordered through the eBay store. Still free shipping, but not 2nd day air just "economy" The light is 185.50, I'm not sure how that compares to Amazon, but seems good because most sites that list them have them between that and 190.00. This was the only store i could find with confirmed in stock units. The store is Botach Tactical. I will update my post when i receive my light.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 13, 2013)

Psosmith82 said:


> The store is Botach Tactical. I will update my post when i receive my light.



Don't want to say too much about a specific dealer outside the CPF Marketplace but Botach seems to get mixed reviews on service and product availability claims.

See: https://www.google.com/search?q=botach&sitesearch=www.cpfmarketplace.com

Still, I need to hide my PayPal credentials, I keep telling myself I'm not going to get the E2DL-U right now. :devil:


----------



## DAN92 (May 13, 2013)

Yet it is a good seller on Ebay.:thinking:


----------



## Grizzman (May 13, 2013)

I've bought from Botach two or three times, and received the product in a timely manner each time.

UPS sent me a notification that my Ultra will arrive tomorrow. 

They've changed the delivery date again, and it will now arrive one day later.

Grizz


----------



## biglights (May 13, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> I've bought from Botach two or three times, and received the product in a timely manner each time.
> 
> UPS sent me a notification that my Ultra will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Grizz



Oh boy you are in for a treat! I have an EB1 coming tomorrow. I am loving my Ultra so much I had to get another TIR light!


----------



## Grizzman (May 15, 2013)

My Ultra arrived today. 

The beam pattern really is as different from the standard E2D LED Defender as I've been led to believe. This is a good thing, since it differentiates it further from the other TIR'd lights.

The body and tailcap are fully E-series compatible which I was expecting/hoping to be the case. The knurling may be slightly more aggressive than my other like new E2L and L4 bodies. There is a second spring attached to the head. 

For those interested in aesthetics, the anodizing matches quite well between body and tail. The head has a noticeably darker color, when viewed in really good light. It's very utilitarian compared to the natural anodizing of the E2L, L4, and LX2. I'm also very glad they've included the two-way clip on this iteration, since I've standardized on bezel down for all carry lights.

The tint is definitely greener than I would prefer, but this isn't much of a surprise. I've always really liked the white tints of my LX2 and E2D LED.

As expected, the level switching is performed in the head. I prefer the 15 lumen low of the LX2 over the 5 lumen low of the E2D LED. I'll know more about this low after it gets dark enough to see more than just the spot.

It slaughtered my LX2's reading at one meter of 9.30 Klux by delivering 18.36 Klux. Both lights were run off fresh CR123 cells. Oh ya, I'll be taking more measurements at 100 yards with this sucker in the near future.

Grizz


----------



## Sean (May 15, 2013)

If you have a meter, what is the amp draw on high? I'm wondering what kind of regulation this has and what kind of battery life can be expected.


----------



## Grizzman (May 15, 2013)

My Fluke 115 reads a peak of 1.757 amps with it on for approximately 15 seconds. This is while driven by two CR123s. Someone else can test how it does (if it survives) with RCR123s.

I just tried inserting both of my 1600 mAh AW 17670s into the Ultra. Neither of them came close to going in far enough.

Grizz


----------



## 270winchester (May 15, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> My Fluke 115 reads a peak of 1.757 amps with it on for approximately 15 seconds. This is while driven by two CR123s. Someone else can test how it does (if it survives) with RCR123s.
> 
> Grizz



Hm...that's starting to sound like the EB1 current draw.

I'll go get the popcorn now and sit this one out. I will order this light though. You can't beat 10watt worth of power in a compact Surefire with TIR


----------



## Grizzman (May 15, 2013)

Wow, this sucker throws bigger spill than an XP-G2 Malkoff. I was NOT expecting that.

I haven't even gotten outside with it yet, and I'm already a happy buyer. 

Grizz


----------



## biglights (May 15, 2013)

Pretty awesome isnt it?!? Winner all the way around..


----------



## bigchelis (May 16, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> My Ultra arrived today.
> 
> The beam pattern really is as different from the standard E2D LED Defender as I've been led to believe. This is a good thing, since it differentiates it further from the other TIR'd lights.
> 
> ...






wow
The lux is sooo high for such a small bezel and only 10watts. That's crazy awesome. Just imagining a 15-20 watt bump!!!


----------



## Swedpat (May 16, 2013)

I would like to see some runtime graph of the new Ultra. I measured 80min stable output with my E2DL 200lm model runned by Titanium Innovations, and 40min with Tenergy LifePo(after the first charging). 
Surefire claims the same runtime with this 500lm Ultra as with the predecessor, if so it's great.


----------



## Random Dan (May 16, 2013)

I like that the newer e-series lights (E2DL-U, EB1) are double sprung :thumbsup:


----------



## tonywalker23 (May 16, 2013)

does anyone know if the new ultra will fit a surefire v20 (i think it is) case?


----------



## Illluminator (May 16, 2013)

Does the high draw on the battery mean this light will be poorly regulated? 18,000 candela sounds pretty awesome in this form factor...


----------



## Illluminator (May 16, 2013)

Will this light change modes when weapon mounted like the previous model? Or will the 2nd spring prevent this (I know two mode lights aren't generally recommended for use as weapon lights...)?


----------



## TMedina (May 16, 2013)

Huh. So the Ultra has a larger spill factor, but the old E2DL is a tight hotspot?


----------



## the badger (May 16, 2013)

Illluminator said:


> *Does the high draw on the battery mean this light will be poorly regulated?* 18,000 candela sounds pretty awesome in this form factor...




This ^^
Curious if it will act similar to the EB1.


----------



## Grizzman (May 16, 2013)

tonywalker23 said:


> does anyone know if the new ultra will fit a surefire v20 (i think it is) case?



I've got a Surefire Nylon holster, but I don't know which model it is. An E2D LED head is a snug fit in it, and the Ultra doesn't come close to going in. A 6P body goes in comfortably. If you plan for bezel up carry, any holster designed for an E-Series light will work.





Illluminator said:


> Does the high draw on the battery mean this light will be poorly regulated? 18,000 candela sounds pretty awesome in this form factor...



I don't know if it will be poorly regulated, but it sure is effective. Maybe this weekend I'll burn through a set of primaries to see what it does.





TMedina said:


> Huh. So the Ultra has a larger spill factor, but the old E2DL is a tight hotspot?



Yes, the Ultra truly has a lot of spill. More than any other TIR'd or reflector'd light I own. The actual hot spots of both the E2DL and E2DLU are roughly the same size. The difference is in the size and intensity of the spill, with the Ultra having significantly more of both.

Grizz


----------



## the badger (May 16, 2013)

Nighttime beamshots please.


----------



## devgru (May 17, 2013)

Botach is out of stock... but they sure didn't mind sitting on my order for 4 days before telling me.


----------



## RanchDweller (May 17, 2013)

Got my E2DL Ultra today  A little bigger than the regular E2DL. Still full of awesomeness!!!


----------



## Grizzman (May 17, 2013)

devgru said:


> Botach is out of stock... but they sure didn't mind sitting on my order for 4 days before telling me.



Bummer


----------



## biglights (May 17, 2013)

RanchDweller said:


> Got my E2DL Ultra today  A little bigger than the regular E2DL. Still full of awesomeness!!!



+1


----------



## cubebike (May 19, 2013)

Just got one from botach! Go get it before they are gone


----------



## DAN92 (May 19, 2013)

Ordered on Ebay, I can't wait to receive it.


----------



## YAK-28 (May 19, 2013)

talked to mike at brightguy and they just got some in.


----------



## Machete God (May 19, 2013)

Someone stick the head on the body of an LX2 or AZ2 and report back, please? I have my fingers crossed that it'll behave the same way as the EB1 does with different tailcaps...


----------



## 880arm (May 19, 2013)

RanchDweller said:


> Got my E2DL Ultra today  A little bigger than the regular E2DL. Still full of awesomeness!!!



Looks like mine will finally arrive tomorrow after a 3 day layover (???) in Los Angeles. I was expecting it on Thursday but I guess it got stuck in the LA traffic


----------



## Foskey (May 19, 2013)

Somebody, please put a video up of this bad boy!


----------



## Grizzman (May 19, 2013)

I don't know how the EB1 acts with different tailcaps, but here's how the E2DL Ultra head acts on an LX2 body:

light press gives low, with same output as on E2DL Ultra body
full press gives high, with same output as on E2DL Ultra body

Grizz


----------



## Sean (May 19, 2013)

880arm said:


> Looks like mine will finally arrive tomorrow after a 3 day layover (???) in Los Angeles. I was expecting it on Thursday but I guess it got stuck in the LA traffic



Same thing happened to me. Was suppose to arrive Thursday but now it looks like Monday before I get it.


----------



## Machete God (May 20, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> I don't know how the EB1 acts with different tailcaps, but here's how the E2DL Ultra head acts on an LX2 body:
> 
> light press gives low, with same output as on E2DL Ultra body
> full press gives high, with same output as on E2DL Ultra body
> ...


Thank you very much, Grizzman! 

That is exactly how the EB1 behaves with different tail-caps, and what I was hoping for. I would presume this means the head of the E2DL Ultra, like the EB1, is designed to recognise the difference between a tactical two stage tail-cap and a clicky tail-cap. Remove the crenellations and give it an EB1 body elongated for two cells... voila, the SureFire EB2! Then it's only a matter of putting a two stage tail or a clicky tail on it, to give it tactical (EB2T) or clicky (EB2C) functionality. 

Those mourning the cancellation of the LX2 Ultra... rejoice! The LX2U lives, but in black (barring cancellation of the EB2)!


----------



## chnzwh (May 20, 2013)

Machete God said:


> Thank you very much, Grizzman!
> 
> That is exactly how the EB1 behaves with different tail-caps, and what I was hoping for. I would presume this means the head of the E2DL Ultra, like the EB1, is designed to recognise the difference between a tactical two stage tail-cap and a clicky tail-cap. Remove the crenellations and give it an EB1 body elongated for two cells... voila, the SureFire EB2! Then it's only a matter of putting a two stage tail or a clicky tail on it, to give it tactical (EB2T) or clicky (EB2C) functionality.
> 
> Those mourning the cancellation of the LX2 Ultra... rejoice! The LX2U lives, but in black (barring cancellation of the EB2)!



Buying a E2DLU & removing the crenellation is not a problem for me, the only problem is the colors of LX2 body and E2DLU head won't match.


----------



## Machete God (May 20, 2013)

chnzwh said:


> Buying a E2DLU & removing the crenellation is not a problem for me, the only problem is the colors of LX2 body and E2DLU head won't match.


Hey Jack! How's it going! 

If you want matching colours, I guess you'd have to go with an AZ2 body. Hopefully the EB2 will come in olive drab as well as the usual black, silver and tan colours.

Thanks to the guys who've already posted their impressions and experiences with their E2DLUs so far! I wonder if any of our reviewers will post a review soon?


----------



## chnzwh (May 20, 2013)

Machete God said:


> Hey Jack! How's it going!
> 
> If you want matching colours, I guess you'd have to go with an AZ2 body. Hopefully the EB2 will come in olive drab as well as the usual black, silver and tan colours.
> 
> Thanks to the guys who've already posted their impressions and experiences with their E2DLUs so far! I wonder if any of our reviewers will post a review soon?



Hey Kevin! I do have an AZ2-S and now it seems that I can lego a TIR Combatlight with 500 SF lumen! The only problem with the AZ2 host is its tailcap..way too tight no matter how I lubricate the o ring and thread.

Is Robin doing a review on the E2DL Ultra?


----------



## Machete God (May 20, 2013)

Careful there, some folks will take umbrage at your use of the phrase "SF lumen" and ask you how those lumens differ from regular lumens 

You are right the tailcap on my AZ2 is also very tight, I guess it's the o-ring being a tad oversized. Intend to swap mine out one day and see if it makes a difference. 

Anyway, not to derail the thread - am very excited to get one of these E2DLUs in hand to try, but in the meantime am looking forward to full reviews. Not sure if Robin has a unit to review, maybe he'll see this and chime in...


----------



## tobrien (May 20, 2013)

so can we be certain Surefire will release a single output model of this light?


----------



## chnzwh (May 20, 2013)

Machete God said:


> Careful there, some folks will take umbrage at your use of the phrase "SF lumen" and ask you how those lumens differ from regular lumens
> 
> You are right the tailcap on my AZ2 is also very tight, I guess it's the o-ring being a tad oversized. Intend to swap mine out one day and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> Anyway, not to derail the thread - am very excited to get one of these E2DLUs in hand to try, but in the meantime am looking forward to full reviews. Not sure if Robin has a unit to review, maybe he'll see this and chime in...



One more derailing reply: Actually the AZ2/AZ2-S tailcap o ring is already smaller than standard C/P/M tailcap o ring. Swapping to a smaller o ring might jeopardize the light's watertightness. Just my personal conjecture.


----------



## Machete God (May 20, 2013)

chnzwh said:


> One more derailing reply: Actually the AZ2/AZ2-S tailcap o ring is already smaller than standard C/P/M tailcap o ring. Swapping to a smaller o ring might jeopardize the light's watertightness. Just my personal conjecture.


Just compared the o rings of my AZ2-S and Z2, the one on the AZ2 is indeed thinner. I've always assumed that since the threads were compatible, it had to be that the AZ2 had thicker o rings! You learn something new every day. I also discovered that the tailcap on the AZ2-S isn't as tight as I imagined/remembered it to be (been a while since it was in EDC rotation). Definitely tighter than the very seasoned and broken-in LX2 that I can twist with one finger, but about equal with the Z2 and other C/P/M lights I have. 

Anyway, if you have anything more to add we can take this to PM, before we get reprimanded by a mod!



tobrien said:


> so can we be certain Surefire will release a single output model of this light?


What makes you ask that? I haven't been paying close attention, but to date I haven't seen any announcements regarding a single output model. It's possible in theory though - they could just give the head of the X300 Ultra crenellations and stick it on the body of the E2DLU here.


----------



## Robin24k (May 20, 2013)

Machete God said:


> Not sure if Robin has a unit to review, maybe he'll see this and chime in...


Unfortunately, I can't fit any more reviews into my schedule at the moment. I've talked to SureFire about the E2DL Ultra, and it's basically just a brighter E2DL, so we will wait to review the EB2 instead.


----------



## Sean (May 20, 2013)

I ran a test on the E2DL Ultra using the LFP (Lithium Phosphate) batteries that Surefire sells and got 31 minutes of regulated light followed by a sudden drop off of light at the 32 minute mark. There was a slight (~6%) drop in light output between initial start up and the 2 minute mark, but from that point on output was essentially flat varying only ~1% throughout the rest of the test until dropping completely out of regulation. This is nearly identical to how my Fury performed with the same batteries.







Some E2DLU pics:































UB3T on the left @ Stage 9 and E2DLU on the right (E2DLU has much more spill):





UB3T on the left @ Stage 10 (Max) and E2DLU on the right:





Outdoor beamshots added:

E2DLU:





UB3T stage 9:





UB3T stage 10 (max):


----------



## tobrien (May 20, 2013)

Machete God said:


> What makes you ask that? I haven't been paying close attention, but to date I haven't seen any announcements regarding a single output model. It's possible in theory though - they could just give the head of the X300 Ultra crenellations and stick it on the body of the E2DLU here.



I'm only asking because I prefer single mode lights 

just personal preference really. I have the Fury P2XD in single output and it's phenomenal and what I really love in my Surefires (high output, single mode!)


----------



## 880arm (May 20, 2013)

Sean said:


> Some E2DLU pics:



Very nice Sean! :twothumbs

I'm still waiting on the mailman to show up with mine.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (May 20, 2013)

Sean said:


> Some E2DLU pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was under the impression that the E2DL Ultra was using an XM-L? From the pics above it is unclear if that is indeed the case. Does anyone know what LED is being used by this light??


----------



## Flashlight Dave (May 20, 2013)

Machete God said:


> Thank you very much, Grizzman!
> 
> That is exactly how the EB1 behaves with different tail-caps, and what I was hoping for. I would presume this means the head of the E2DL Ultra, like the EB1, is designed to recognise the difference between a tactical two stage tail-cap and a clicky tail-cap. Remove the crenellations and give it an EB1 body elongated for two cells... voila, the SureFire EB2! Then it's only a matter of putting a two stage tail or a clicky tail on it, to give it tactical (EB2T) or clicky (EB2C) functionality.
> 
> Those mourning the cancellation of the LX2 Ultra... rejoice! The LX2U lives, but in black (barring cancellation of the EB2)!



This is what I was hoping for as well. I was not sure if this light was designed with the same idea as the EB1 or if possibly it would work on an LX2 body. I think I will get one and lego it and just put up with the pointy things on the bezel. Maybe its my imagination but it seems like the strike bezel is less aggressive than the old E2DL. Perhaps its just the bezel is larger making the striker look smaller- IDK.


----------



## bigchelis (May 20, 2013)

I couldnt resist and just place my order over at BatteryJunction. 
I was hoping it was the XML emitter with a dedicated TIR for that XML.
In the past my Surefire L1 XML builds even while providing 900 plus real OTF lumens the lux was always low at 11~12K.....so, I figured this new TIR must be dedicated for the XML or XPG?


----------



## Illluminator (May 20, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Unfortunately, I can't fit any more reviews into my schedule at the moment. I've talked to SureFire about the E2DL Ultra, and it's basically just a brighter E2DL, so we will wait to review the EB2 instead.



Did they give you a release date for the EB2? Also could you buy an EB2 tailcap from Surefire for the E2DL? Will they let you do that for the EB1?


----------



## Grizzman (May 20, 2013)

I don't recall reading anywhere that Surefire stated that there will be a single-mode version of the E2DL Ultra. Since they didn't release a single-mode version of the E2DL, it'd surprise me if they did it for the Ultra. 

What I'm waiting for is an Ultra version of the single-mode KX2C head. I'd even buy an entire light, so I could pull off the head and put it onto my newly acquired Viking Tactics VTAC/L4 body.

I can't tell what emitter they put into it. What I can tell is that it doesn't throw a beam like any other TIR'd E-Series I've got (or have ever heard about). I don't know if the huge spill was by design, or a happy accident, and really don't care either way.....it's simply awesome.

Grizz


----------



## Robin24k (May 20, 2013)

Illluminator said:


> Did they give you a release date for the EB2? Also could you buy an EB2 tailcap from Surefire for the E2DL? Will they let you do that for the EB1?


It's release has been confirmed, but without a fixed date because they're concentrating on weapon lights right now, so it could be anytime.

I'm not sure on tailcap purchases, but I don't think an EB-series tailcap will fit the E2DL Ultra if it uses the same tail switch as the E2DL.


----------



## 880arm (May 20, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> It's release has been confirmed, but without a fixed date because they're concentrating on weapon lights right now, so it could be anytime.
> 
> I'm not sure on tailcap purchases, but I don't think an EB-series tailcap will fit the E2DL Ultra if it uses the same tail switch as the E2DL.



Correct. The E2DL Ultra tailcap is the same as the E2DL. The EB1/2 tailcap will not work.

--------------------

Well the mailman finally came through and my E2DL Ultra has arrived!

It's a really good looking light and one of my first impressions is that it's not as big as I expected. The bezel is exactly the same diameter as the A2L Aviator and at it's widest point, the head on the E2DL Ultra is pretty close to the same as the widest point on an LX2 head.

It's hard to beat E-series lights finished in HA black and this one is superb. The matte finish provides a little touch of grippiness and between the knurling, flared tailcap, and full length pocket clip, there is plenty to hold on to. It's still not fully dark yet but from what I can tell so far, it's going to be special out in the open. I'm glad to see it has the 2-way pocket clip but I'm not yet sure how well it will work as a bezel-down pocket light. The bezel crenelations aren't quite as aggressive as they are on the E2DL but they still look capable of DNA sampling.

Since I was waiting for the sun to go down I set up a quick runtime test to see whether the Ultra behaves like the EB1.

Based on my impression, I would say it puts out an honest 500 lumens at start-up but maintains that level for only a couple of minutes. Then it begins a decline over the next 8 or 10 minutes down to what I would guess to be around 350-375 lumens. It holds that level fairly steady for the next 80 minutes until it drops out of regulation. It continues to taper on down to around 20-25 lumens and holds pretty steady until a hidden strobe mode kicks in, at about the 140 minute mark, and it just starts flashing like a disco light. I shut it off at that point. This was a real quick and dirty test so I may do another one before I do my review this weekend.







It looks like the sun is just about down so I'm going to let my dog take me and the Ultra for a walk!


----------



## Psosmith82 (May 20, 2013)

Sean said:


> Same thing happened to me. Was suppose to arrive Thursday but now it looks like Monday before I get it.




Same thing here. They sent me a shipped email Tuesday, for Thursday delivery. Didn't leave LA until Friday and i just received it today. Either there were issues with the LA sort or acceptance facility, or Botach didn't actually ship them until Friday. The flashlight is awesome though! Fits in my flashlight holster i have from SOE gear that was used for the original E2DL (sold) although the flap is a bit tight since the head is larger.


----------



## Illluminator (May 20, 2013)

The Fury's XM-L has better regulation for the first hour, averaging over 400 lumens, while the E2DLU has a nice flat curve that maintains regulation for half an hour longer at 350ish lumens. What do you guys like better? I was hoping it would be regulated at at least 80% for about an hour. Are lumens and candela directly related? In that case this light would put out around 13,000 lux during regulation, not too shabby


----------



## Illluminator (May 20, 2013)

It would be interesting to get some runtime and lux readings on the x300 ultra to compare the 500 lumen TIR's. Also B&H Photo sent me a notification that they have some in stock. Anyways it says: The beam is focusable using SureFire's Total Internal Reflection (TIR) lens system. A collar on the the lamp assembly allows the operator to focus the light output for increased intensity or defocus the beam for broad peripheral illumination. Does anyone know if this is accurate?


----------



## Illluminator (May 20, 2013)

880arm said:


> Correct. The E2DL Ultra tailcap is the same as the E2DL. The EB1/2 tailcap will not work.



But someone said the LX2 or AZ2 bodies will fit the head. Ok, so I take it that E-series tailcaps will not fit the EB2 either then. Thanks.


----------



## 880arm (May 20, 2013)

Illluminator said:


> . . . . Anyways it says: The beam is focusable using SureFire's Total Internal Reflection (TIR) lens system. A collar on the the lamp assembly allows the operator to focus the light output for increased intensity or defocus the beam for broad peripheral illumination. Does anyone know if this is accurate?



It doesn't work that way on mine and there is no mention of it on the packaging. B&H has had that same verbiage in their listings for a few other lights as well. I don't know where it came from. Perhaps it's something that's coming(?)



Illluminator said:


> But someone said the LX2 or AZ2 bodies will fit the head. Ok, so I take it that E-series tailcaps will not fit the EB2 either then. Thanks.



The LX2 and AZ2 can use E-series heads but they have different tailcaps. The LX2 (and A2L) use a tailcap that is unique to them. The AZ2 uses the same size tailcap as found on the P/C/Z series lights.

Of course the EB2 hasn't been released yet but it seems certain that it will use the same tailcap as the EB1, which is not compatible with other E-series lights. You can see some photos explaining why in this old thread.


----------



## Illluminator (May 20, 2013)

Ok that clears some stuff up, thanks. Do you know if this will stitch modes with recoil? Would it react differently on a 2-stage tactical body?


----------



## Random Dan (May 20, 2013)

I'd love to see how well this runs on a single Li-Ion. I'm hoping it works as well as the Fury.


----------



## Machete God (May 21, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Unfortunately, I can't fit any more reviews into my schedule at the moment. I've talked to SureFire about the E2DL Ultra, and it's basically just a brighter E2DL, so we will wait to review the EB2 instead.


Thanks for replying, Robin! Going by that logic, the EB2 is just a longer, brighter EB1, LOL! Still looking forward to your review anyway!

P.S. Enjoyed your latest UBR Invictus review - you should update that sig of yours 



Flashlight Dave said:


> This is what I was hoping for as well. I was not sure if this light was designed with the same idea as the EB1 or if possibly it would work on an LX2 body. I think I will get one and lego it and just put up with the pointy things on the bezel. Maybe its my imagination but it seems like the strike bezel is less aggressive than the old E2DL. Perhaps its just the bezel is larger making the striker look smaller- IDK.


I do recall it being mentioned somewhere that the strike bezel on the Ultra is less aggressive than the E2DL.


----------



## DAN92 (May 21, 2013)

Sean said:


> Some E2DLU pics:


Excellent, thank you for the pictures and the lighting test, mine is flying to France.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 21, 2013)

Do any of the SF diffusers or filters work on this one?


----------



## Sean (May 21, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Do any of the SF diffusers or filters work on this one?



Good question. I wonder if any of the 1" filters fit.


----------



## Machete God (May 21, 2013)

Sean said:


> Good question. I wonder if any of the 1" filters fit.


I believe they won't, the new 500 lumens TIR heads are wider: 1.2" (or something) compared to the 1" of the E2DL/L1/LX2/E1B.


----------



## Grizzman (May 21, 2013)

I am not able to put my F04 onto my E2DL Ultra without excessive force.

Due to the floodier beam, I don't consider the diffuser to be nearly as helpful as on an E2DL.

Grizz


----------



## seattlite (May 21, 2013)

So...does the E2DL Ultra have the same emitter as the EB1?


----------



## Machete God (May 21, 2013)

seattlite said:


> So...does the E2DL Ultra have the same emitter as the EB1?


No, the EB1 has an XP-E. The E2DLU has an XM-L (if I'm not mistaken). Am guessing that the EB2 will also have the same emitter, optic and circuitry as the E2DLU.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 21, 2013)

880arm said:


> Based on my impression, I would say it puts out an honest 500 lumens at start-up but maintains that level for only a couple of minutes. Then it begins a decline over the next 8 or 10 minutes down to what I would guess to be around 350-375 lumens. It holds that level fairly steady for the next 80 minutes until it drops out of regulation.



Remember how not that long ago it was claimed that 'SF lumens' were always understated and the claims of competitors were misleading?

I'm sure some folks will think they are getting a $265 MSRP light that will put out 500 lumens for more than a couple of minutes from the SF packaging and ad copy.

Thanks for the runtime plot, I do like the regulation with the quick drop off in the end to tell you it is time to change batteries.



Machete God said:


> No, the EB1 has an XP-E. The E2DLU has an XM-L (if I'm not mistaken). Am guessing that the EB2 will also have the same emitter, optic and circuitry as the E2DLU.



I would hope the E2DL-U would have the newer more efficient XM-L2, other manufacturers have been using it for a while now. However, the recent EB1 still uses an older XP-E emitter as you mention and SF has been known for using 'proven technology' (i.e. less than current LED emitters). As I commented on another thread, a SF P2X Fury I bought the other day seemed to still have an XM-L rather than an XM-L2.

Since the E2DL-U only puts out 500 lumens for a couple of minutes, is it possible that the emitter is an initially overdriven XP-G2? I put one of these in an 'old' SF E1B, with the Fraen optic it puts out more spill than the original XR-E.

I'd like to wait for the EB2 if it's not going to be too long. I like a small light I can carry in a pocket at work and I'm afraid the subdued E2DL-U crennelations (or castellations, one of the former mods would always correct us on this issue) will still tear the fabric. Will the smoother front ring from the EB1 head fit the head of the E2DL-U to give me a kludge preview of the EB2 perhaps?

After losing the use of a couple of Malkoff MDC's (one lost on the road, perhaps at airport security, the other due to a battery put in backwards), I'm back to carrying the SF EB1. I'd gladly trade a small increase in size for more runtime, spill and brightness. Now, about that greenish tint...


----------



## Machete God (May 21, 2013)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Remember how not that long ago it was claimed that 'SF lumens' were always understated and the claims of competitors were misleading?


I don't mean to sound like a SureFire apologist, but I think it was more of a claim that SF underrated their lights in comparison with other (honest) manufacturers who rated their products close to their real output. And surely you will agree that SOME manufacturers' marketing method of stating emitter lumens is misleading?



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ... Thanks for the runtime plot, I do like the regulation with the quick drop off in the end to tell you it is time to change batteries...


(Hope you weren't being sarcastic here, I'll assume you weren't!) I like it too, more than half an hour of rapidly declining output is MUCH better than a cliff dive! I wonder how much runtime I would get if I were to switch to low mode at the 90 minute mark.



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ... I would hope the E2DL-U would have the newer more efficient XM-L2, other manufacturers have been using it for a while now. However, the recent EB1 still uses an older XP-E emitter as you mention and SF has been known for using 'proven technology' (i.e. less than current LED emitters). As I commented on another thread, a SF P2X Fury I bought the other day seemed to still have an XM-L rather than an XM-L2.
> 
> Since the E2DL-U only puts out 500 lumens for a couple of minutes, is it possible that the emitter is an initially overdriven XP-G2? I put one of these in an 'old' SF E1B, with the Fraen optic it puts out more spill than the original XR-E...


You may be proven correct (on the emitter being an XM-L or even an overdriven XP-G2) when somebody opens up their E2DL-U. Going on what we know of SF, I have no great faith in it being an XM-L2, though...



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ... I'm afraid the subdued E2DL-U crennelations (or castellations, one of the former mods would always correct us on this issue) will still tear the fabric. Will the smoother front ring from the EB1 head fit the head of the E2DL-U to give me a kludge preview of the EB2 perhaps?


Even if it doesn't cut the fabric, the crenellations/castellations (Google Image Search seems to favour 'crenellations' though!), even in their subdued form, will definitely stress and cause premature wear of the fabric (and eventually a tear). But you should definitely get the E2DL-U and see if the EB1 front ring will work, remember to report back 

Oh, and sorry to hear about the fate of your MDCs


----------



## Sean (May 22, 2013)

I ran a test on the E2DL Ultra using the LFP (Lithium Phosphate) batteries that Surefire sells and got 31 minutes of regulated light followed by a sudden drop off of light at the 32 minute mark. There was a slight (~6%) drop in light output between initial start up and the 2 minute mark, but from that point on output was essentially flat varying only ~1% throughout the rest of the test until dropping completely out of regulation. This is nearly identical to how my Fury performed with the same batteries.


----------



## 270winchester (May 22, 2013)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I'm sure some folks will think they are getting a $265 MSRP light that will put out 500 lumens for more than a couple of minutes from the SF packaging and ad copy.
> ...
> Since the E2DL-U only puts out 500 lumens for a couple of minutes, is it possible that the emitter is an initially overdriven XP-G2? I put one of these in an 'old' SF E1B, with the Fraen optic it puts out more spill than the original XR-E.



Do we know for a fact the initial output is 500 lumens?


----------



## Sean (May 22, 2013)

270winchester said:


> Do we know for a fact the initial output is 500 lumens?



Good point. Surefire lights normally put out more than their specs would indicate. I really doubt that the E2DLU puts out exactly 500 lumens initially (instead of say 499 or 501 lumens). I would imagine it puts out more than 500 lumens initially and then drops off. But without a lumen sphere it would be hard to know. 

With the set up I have I can only measure lumen output up to ~120 lumens. I can say that my testing indicates the E2DLU at startup is about 90% the brightness of the UB3T at its 800 lumen setting and the UB3T at it second highest setting is about 58% the brightness of the E2DLU. These are estimates only.


----------



## Patrik (May 22, 2013)

Concering what type of LED that is being used, Batteryjunction states in the specs that it is the CREE XM-L.


----------



## Machete God (May 22, 2013)

Sean said:


> I ran a test on the E2DL Ultra using the LFP (Lithium Phosphate) batteries that Surefire sells and got 31 minutes of regulated light followed by a sudden drop off of light at the 32 minute mark. There was a slight (~6%) drop in light output between initial start up and the 2 minute mark, but from that point on output was essentially flat varying only ~1% throughout the rest of the test until dropping completely out of regulation. This is nearly identical to how my Fury performed with the same batteries.


Thank you for this! Would it be safe to say that it appears to be the inability of the CR123As to sustain current draw that is causing the initial drop in brightness, as tested by 880arm?



880arm said:


>


----------



## Sean (May 22, 2013)

Machete God said:


> Would it be safe to say that it appears to be the inability of the CR123As to sustain current draw that is causing the initial drop in brightness, as tested by 880arm?



I would say so. Since even the lithium phosphate batteries had a small drop in the first 2 minutes, I'd say the issue is that CR123A's can't keep up quite as well.



Patrik said:


> Concering what type of LED that is being used, Batteryjunction states in the specs that it is the CREE XM-L.



I doesn't look like one to me.


----------



## Robin24k (May 22, 2013)

Machete God said:


> Would it be safe to say that it appears to be the inability of the CR123As to sustain current draw that is causing the initial drop in brightness, as tested by 880arm?


It looks like a regulated step-down, so even if you used partially discharged primary 123A's, you would see similar behavior.

My guess it that there are two modes of operation, and the step-down is used when the light detects primary 123A's (most likely, by voltage).


----------



## 880arm (May 22, 2013)

270winchester said:


> Do we know for a fact the initial output is 500 lumens?



I don't know for sure, but based on my experience with other lights as well as SureFire's reputation I believe it is at least that much. I wish I had a sphere where I could measure true output but the best I can do is make comparative tests using my home made light box. This means that any statement I make about lumens output is merely a (somewhat) educated guess.

What I can tell you is that, when tested 30 seconds after start-up in my light box, the E2DL Ultra's measured output ranges from 214% to 239% of the output of other "200 lumen" SureFire TIR-equipped lights - the EB1, the LX2 (2 samples), and the E2DL. Since it's pretty well documented that the LX2 and old E2DL produce over 200 lumens output, I feel pretty confident that the Ultra is right up in the 500 lumen neighborhood. In fact, if you use the results from bigchelis' test of the LX2 as a baseline, the Ultra is producing somewhere between 524 and 585 lumens. However, all I'm really doing is comparing one unknown quantity to another.

Personally, I also believe my light box favors tighter beams (like the LX2) over beams with a lot of spill. It is for this reason I try to avoid making direct comparisons between lights using different lenses/reflectors. Although the E2DL Ultra uses a TIR optic, its beam pattern is very different than that of the older TIR lights. If anything, I believe this means its relative output is somewhat understated in my test.


----------



## Machete God (May 23, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> It looks like a regulated step-down, so even if you used partially discharged primary 123A's, you would see similar behavior.
> 
> My guess it that there are two modes of operation, and the step-down is used when the light detects primary 123A's (most likely, by voltage).


Thanks Robin, that sounds plausible. If the emitter is indeed an XM-L, the two CR123As should easily sustain whatever current the driver is pulling (has anybody measured yet?) to get 500 lumens.


----------



## Sean (May 23, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> My Fluke 115 reads a peak of 1.757 amps with it on for approximately 15 seconds. This is while driven by two CR123s. Someone else can test how it does (if it survives) with RCR123s.
> 
> I just tried inserting both of my 1600 mAh AW 17670s into the Ultra. Neither of them came close to going in far enough.
> 
> Grizz



I can't get a reading on high with my meter, it will only come on in low mode when I try! I guess yours didn't do this?


----------



## Grizzman (May 23, 2013)

Mine didn't do anything unusual like yours.

As far as I know, 1.8 amps shouldn't be overlay taxing to a pair of CR123s.


----------



## seattlite (May 23, 2013)

Anyone try 2 x 3.7V 16340s' yet?


----------



## Machete God (May 23, 2013)

Sean said:


> I can't get a reading on high with my meter, it will only come on in low mode when I try! I guess yours didn't do this?


Perhaps your DMM's resistance lowers the voltage enough for the head to interpret it as a half-press from a two-stage tailcap?


----------



## Grizzman (May 23, 2013)

seattlite said:


> Anyone try 2 x 3.7V 16340s' yet?



I've done limited testing with a couple 16340s. My longest test so far lasted five minutes, and started with cells with a resting charge of 3.95 (I think) volts. It worked fine, and I've left them in the light ever since. I've used it occasionally since then, but for less than 30 seconds each time.

I think it's time for a 5 minute test with fully charged cells. I'll do that today after work.

Grizz


----------



## Sean (May 23, 2013)

Machete God said:


> Perhaps your DMM's resistance lowers the voltage enough for the head to interpret it as a half-press from a two-stage tailcap?



That's what I was thinking. I guess I need to try a different meter then. I don't know if I have another one, maybe an old analog one.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 25, 2013)

I apologize if this has already been covered. There's a lot of pages here. But does a 17670 fit and if so, how is performance affected by the lower voltage?


----------



## Grizzman (May 25, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> I apologize if this has already been covered. There's a lot of pages here. But does a 17670 fit and if so, how is performance affected by the lower voltage?



AW 17670s don't fully seat into my E2DL Ultra.

Grizz


----------



## Up All Night (May 26, 2013)

I was playing with one at a local shop on Friday, an AW 17670 I had with me slid in all the way without issue. Sorry to report that output was noticeably lower than 2 SF 123's. Yes the battery was fully charged, 4.2v off the charger the day before and 4.19v when I headed out on Friday.
Had it ran full tilt on a single LiCo I may have stretched my budget, nice torch.


----------



## 880arm (May 26, 2013)

Review is up!

I have had a few days to play around with the E2DL Ultra and I have to say I like it. I'm not a huge fan, in general, of the strike bezel design but if SureFire isn't going to be bringing out the LX2 Ultra, this is as good as it gets for a while. I have to say that having the E2DL Ultra makes me crave an LX2 version even more. I won't believe they don't have plans to introduce something similar such as the rumored EB2.

The light is a performer and I was very surprised by the beam. Not by the hotspot but by the amount of spill produced. As shown in these two pictures, the spill from the E2DL Ultra is actually wider than that of the Fury, although not as bright (look at the ground on either side of the tripod).











The beam has some green in it, much like the EB1, but it's not a problem to me. I took some indoor beamshots comparing the Ultra to several other lights which seem to exaggerate it somewhat. It's much more noticeable in the photos than what I personally saw. I need to brush up on my photography skills.






More photos, along with side-by-side comparisons of beamshots, are in the review.


----------



## Sean (May 26, 2013)

I have some beamshots of my own to share:


E2DLU:






UB3T stage 9:





UB3T stage 10 (max):


----------



## Viking (May 27, 2013)

@ 880arm

Excellent review.
I especially like the ability to slide the pictures. This way I can make a real comparison to my LX2 beam.

Thanks for your work


----------



## DAN92 (May 27, 2013)

880arm said:


> Review is up!.


Thank you for the review.:thumbsup:

I got mine today.


----------



## Machete God (May 27, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback and pictures, Sean!

And thank you for the awesome review, 880arm. Echoing Viking's sentiments, that beamshot comparison tool is exceedingly slick and useful!


----------



## Up All Night (May 27, 2013)

Machete God said:


> Thank you for the feedback and pictures, Sean!
> 
> And thank you for the awesome review, 880arm. Echoing Viking's sentiments, that beamshot comparison tool is exceedingly slick and useful!



Couldn't agree more!
Such thoroughness doesn't make it easy to do this with any type of financial restraint.... Which XM-L Hound Dog is that? Doh!


----------



## 880arm (May 27, 2013)

Sean said:


> I have some beamshots of my own to share:



Nice shots Sean. That was a good idea to compare it to the different output levels on the UB3T. I will have to remember that next time!



Up All Night said:


> Couldn't agree more!
> Such thoroughness doesn't make it easy to do this with any type of financial restraint.... Which XM-L Hound Dog is that? Doh!



It was one of the early XM-L Hound Dogs. After seeing your question I realized I had left out a couple of lights (XM-L2 Hound Dog and XP-G2 Wildcat) so I just went back and added them to the comparisons. They are more than twice as powerful, and a lot larger, than the E2DL Ultra but since they are so popular, I thought they would be interesting to see.

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on the comparison tool. I saw the technique used on another site and thought it provided a nice way to do a direct side-by-side comparison.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 27, 2013)

880arm said:


> Personally, I also believe my light box favors tighter beams (like the LX2) over beams with a lot of spill. It is for this reason I try to avoid making direct comparisons between lights using different lenses/reflectors. Although the E2DL Ultra uses a TIR optic, its beam pattern is very different than that of the older TIR lights. If anything, I believe this means its relative output is somewhat understated in my test.



Great review as always 880arm, I agree, your conversion of your five meter readings favors tighter beams but as Robin24 has said, it is in the ANSI FL1 standard.

In other words, and in my opinion, multiplying by 25 to get a one meter equivalent measurement from a five meter measurement leads to incorrectly overstated results with a collimated light source like a good TIR light.

From an earlier discussion on the EB1 thread:



880arm said:


> The output of the light, on fresh batteries, seems comparable to the LX2 and E2DL and this baby throws when compared to other TIR Surefires. I took some quick and dirty 5m lux readings which were then converted to the following 1m readings





Robin24k said:


> Exponent. Distance^2 = distance * distance.





Robin24k said:


> I don't know the physics behind it (my background is electrical engineering), but that's the formula for peak beam intensity from the ANSI FL1 Standard...





880arm said:


> As the others suggested, I multiplied by 25.





Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Robin24K's formula works for a point source but I would suggest that things might not be as simple for the far field light distribution of a somewhat collimated source like the EB1. If the light were ideally collimated, i.e. plane waves, the intensity would be the same at one meter and five meters, right?



Someone going by the name Dr. Jones has posted a similar discussion about collimated sources and the ANSI FL1 standard, i.e. the one meter measurement is too close and, in my view at least, the inverse square conversion formula from a longer distance is misleading with collimated sources:



> *Measuring intensity and throw*
> 
> For very small flashlights it suffices to measure the spot's illuminance (lux) with a lux-meter at 1m distance to obtain the spot intensity (1 cd = 1 "[email protected]", see above). _However, the better a beam is collimated, the less accurate this simple measurement becomes_ [emphasis mine - Vox], since if you are too near to the flashlight, the beam has not yet settled to the final beam pattern, and the above calculations are invalid. The farther away you measure, the better it is. The border between 'too near' and 'far enough' is a bit fuzzy, and greatly depends on beam collimation. As a rule of thumb you should be on the safe side in a distance where the spot is more than ten times as big as the flashlight diameter. ANSI/NEMA FL1 demands a distance of at least 2m. Use more for throwers. When in doubt, measure at two significantly different distances and check for consistency; if inconsistent, try longer distances.



http://lux.yi.org/throw/

'Dr. Jones' appears to be a flashaholic from his webpages, maybe he is online here on CPF.

My use of the term far field is relative to the apertures of the lights, obviously all of the distances involved in these measurements are large compared to the wavelengths and outside the Fresnel zone.


----------



## djdawg (May 27, 2013)

I dont understand all this scientific stuff .............LOL
Are you all saying that this light (E2DL Ultra) is a good one.
Unlike what I have read about the EB1 ? Thats why I havent bought a EB1.


----------



## Fear Of The Dark (May 28, 2013)

Did everyone notice a buzzing sound in the tailcap? the sound is louder in the low mode and quieter in the high mode... i realized this at mine ultra and sent it back to the retailer, but he says the other model he had in stock, sounds similarly... thanks


----------



## Grizzman (May 28, 2013)

Mine is either completely silent, or below my threshold for hearing it.

Grizz


----------



## Sean (May 28, 2013)

Yes mine buzzes. Its not an issue.


----------



## Fear Of The Dark (May 28, 2013)

thanks for the response, it would be the first surefire i own, who buzzes, so i thought its a bug or something.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (May 28, 2013)

Fear Of The Dark said:


> Did everyone notice a buzzing sound in the tailcap? the sound is louder in the low mode and quieter in the high mode... i realized this at mine ultra and sent it back to the retailer, but he says the other model he had in stock, sounds similarly... thanks



This is a common thing with Surefire lights. Usually it is on the two stage tactical format. Your light is fine. The L2 back in the day was the worse one with this issue. 
It seems that this "discovery" seems to come back up every other year or two.


----------



## djdawg (May 28, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> Mine is either completely silent, or below my threshold for hearing it.
> 
> Grizz


Ditto ......... cant hear a thing


----------



## 880arm (May 28, 2013)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Great review as always 880arm, I agree, your conversion of your five meter readings favors tighter beams but as Robin24 has said, it is in the ANSI FL1 standard.
> 
> In other words, and in my opinion, multiplying by 25 to get a one meter equivalent measurement from a five meter measurement leads to incorrectly overstated results with a collimated light source like a good TIR light.



The comment I made was with regard to measurement of total output (lumens, but I use that term loosely in my case) using my homemade lightbox, not the comparison of beam intensity (lux). Because my box is not a true integrating sphere I believe it favors the throwers in terms of perceived output. As a result, I wouldn't feel comfortable directly comparing output levels of the E2D Ultra, for example, against a Malkoff M91. Perhaps someday I can follow the example of others here and craft something that's a little more accurate.

However, I would feel comfortable comparing beam intensity between those two lights at a given distance, such as 5 meters. Aside from errors introduced by me or my equipment, that is a pretty accurate measurement of the intensity of the beam at that distance. Whether that is the optimum distance for either light is an entirely different question.



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Someone going by the name Dr. Jones has posted a similar discussion about collimated sources and the ANSI FL1 standard, i.e. the one meter measurement is too close and, in my view at least, the inverse square conversion formula from a longer distance is misleading with collimated sources:
> 
> http://lux.yi.org/throw/
> 
> ...



I concur with you and the good doctor that 1 meter is too close for some lights. If I were a manufacturer, I would consider the design of the lens/optic and take the measurement at the distance that produced the most focused beam. Irregardless of the distance, when converted to a 1 meter reading via the inverse square formula, this should result in the highest "1 meter" reading.

It's my opinion that the problem with this, and in turn the FL1 standard, is that we tend to treat this rating as an absolute value when it actually reflects the potential of the beam at its most focused point, wherever that may be. I also feel that taking this "1 meter" reading and using it to calculate maximum distance could be a little misleading as the beam should begin to spread as it passes the point where it is most tightly focused. The conversion to a "1 meter" reading is only an attempt to provide some sort of consistency to measurements, which is a worthy goal.

The only truly accurate alternative I can think of would be to provide a chart showing actual measured intensity at a range of distances. However, this would not produce a nice neat graphic that would easily fit on the outside of a product package. I can only imagine how long that chart would have to be for lights with extreme range. For all its flaws, I think the "1 meter" rating can still be somewhat meaningful, so long as it is kept in perspective and not treated as an absolute value.

Thanks for linking to that site. Nearly all of it, and much of your post :huh:, is above my level of understanding but I found it interesting.


----------



## Grizzman (May 28, 2013)

I finally got around to testing my Ultra with fully charged AW RCR123s. Hot off the charger (resting), one measured 4.184 volts and the other one gave 4.188 volts.

I immediately turned it on and took a 1 meter lux measurement of 18,870 lux with my Extech EasyView 30 meter. After five minutes, the light was still happily throwing photons and measured 14,990 lux. After allowing the head to cool to a temp of 85 degrees, and the cells to slightly recover, I took another lux measurement. It did 18,780 lux.

My previous test with mostly charged RCRs gave a maximum side of head temp of 105.5 degrees, and this evening's test resulted in a maximum temp of 109.0 degrees. The head heated up at the same rate for each test.

This is looking very promising.

Grizz


----------



## SUREFIRED (May 28, 2013)

880arm, Surefire's official Facebook shared your E2DL-U review! Great review by the way.


----------



## the badger (May 29, 2013)

Does anybody know how the U2DL-U compares to the X300 Ultra?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (May 29, 2013)

Flashlight Dave said:


> This is a common thing with Surefire lights. Usually it is on the two stage tactical format. Your light is fine. The L2 back in the day was the worse one with this issue.
> It seems that this "discovery" seems to come back up every other year or two.



I used to have a pair of L2s, but sold them both because of the humming. I' might be more sensitive to it than most, though.


----------



## jimjim312 (May 30, 2013)

what is the tint/color of the beam?


----------



## Grizzman (May 30, 2013)

jimjim312 said:


> what is the tint/color of the beam?



There is a greenish tint, but it's only noticeable to me indoors on light colored walls. 

It's more green than any of my old XP-G M61, L, or LL modules. In comparison, they have a slight blue tint. I'm not even gonna mention how it looks compared to my XP-G2 Malkoffs.

Grizz


----------



## SUREFIRED (May 30, 2013)

Mine has a faint yellowish green corona around the hotspot, but that's really only noticeable if you're looking for it on a white wall. In use it is barely noticeable.


----------



## seattlite (May 31, 2013)

Got my light...here are my observations:
1. Works with 2 x 3.7/4.2V 16340s.
2. Brighter than EB1 with ONE cell(16340).
3. Just as bright as the X300U...I really like the head of the X300U.
4. Just as bright as the Nitecore MH2C(XML, 1x18650).
5. Not quite as bright as a P60 XML DD 1x18650...only about 70% the light output.
6. Brighter than a Nitecore MH1C(XML, 1x16340).


----------



## the badger (May 31, 2013)

seattlite said:


> Got my light...here are my observations:
> 3. Just as bright as the X300U...I really like the head of the X300U.



How does the beam compare to the X300U? Similar spill?


----------



## seattlite (May 31, 2013)

the badger said:


> How does the beam compare to the X300U? Similar spill?



X300U has just a little more spill/flood. Hot spot on the E2DLU is a little brighter than the X300U. Also, my X300U is just a little brighter than my E2DLU.

I'm really liking the 1x16340 configuration. I'm gonna EDC it in that configuration using a E1B body/IMR16340/Z68.


----------



## the badger (Jun 1, 2013)

seattlite said:


> X300U has just a little more spill/flood. Hot spot on the E2DLU is a little brighter than the X300U. Also, my X300U is just a little brighter than my E2DLU.



Great, thanks!


----------



## Up All Night (Jun 1, 2013)

jimjim312 said:


> what is the tint/color of the beam?



Subjective as the topic is, I'll offer my observations on the three units a local shop had in stock. 
The first two had "a higher component of yellowish-green light to which the human eye is most sensitive." That's a verbatim quote from the Surefire 2012 catalogue in the description for the now (reportedly) shelved LX2 Lumamax Ultra. Not too bad really, I could certainly live with the tint.
The final one was very green,.....couldn't put it back in the box fast enough green! Seems the lottery is in play.
Had they functioned at full output on a 17670 I probably would have snagged one of the "better" ones.
I believe a sophisticate would refer to the tint as chartreuse!


----------



## the badger (Jun 1, 2013)

Up All Night said:


> I believe a sophisticate would refer to the tint as chartreuse!



Have you or anybody here compared the E2DL-U tint to the UB3T Invictus tint? I have a brand new UB3T, and when I first got it I posted here somewhere here that the tint was a little too green for my liking. I wonder how the two stack up side-x-side.


----------



## Illluminator (Jun 1, 2013)

seattlite said:


> X300U has just a little more spill/flood. Hot spot on the E2DLU is a little brighter than the X300U. Also, my X300U is just a little brighter than my E2DLU.
> 
> I'm really liking the 1x16340 configuration. I'm gonna EDC it in that configuration using a E1B body/IMR16340/Z68.



Would you say the X300U is driven harder with better regulation over the 1.5 hours (likely since it was designed for weapons) while the E2DLU was driven less hard in favor of a better runtime (2.25)?


----------



## hcd615 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry to sound dumb - why is the E2DL-Ultra being compared to the SF X300U, isn't that a weapon light? That cant be carried as an EDC light, correct?


----------



## SUREFIRED (Jun 1, 2013)

hcd615 said:


> Sorry to sound dumb - why is the E2DL-Ultra being compared to the SF X300U, isn't that a weapon light? That cant be carried as an EDC light, correct?


 They are both 500L TIR, with similar electronics.


----------



## the badger (Jun 1, 2013)

SUREFIRED said:


> They are both 500L TIR, with similar electronics.



This ^^


----------



## Sean (Jun 2, 2013)

the badger said:


> Have you or anybody here compared the E2DL-U tint to the UB3T Invictus tint? I have a brand new UB3T, and when I first got it I posted here somewhere here that the tint was a little too green for my liking. I wonder how the two stack up side-x-side.



My UB3T tint is more greenish than my E2DL-U.


----------



## the badger (Jun 2, 2013)

Sean said:


> My UB3T tint is more greenish than my E2DL-U.



Well that's good news. I am not a big fan of my UB3T tint and can't decide whether or not to sell or keep it...and get something else (E2DL-U?).


----------



## the badger (Jun 2, 2013)

seattlite said:


> X300U has just a little more spill/flood. Hot spot on the E2DLU is a little brighter than the X300U. Also, my X300U is just a little brighter than my E2DLU.



Forgot to ask earlier..
How is the tint compared between the X300U and E2DL-U? Is one greener, or are they the same?


----------



## seattlite (Jun 2, 2013)

the badger said:


> Forgot to ask earlier..
> How is the tint compared between the X300U and E2DL-U? Is one greener, or are they the same?



IMO, both have the same warm tint. Kids said they could see some green. I cant see the green, but I can discern warm and cool colors.


----------



## the badger (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jun 3, 2013)

I looked through this thread but I did not see anything about the low mode of this light. Can anyone comment on the 5 lumen low and if it is really 5 lumens? How does the low of this light stand up to the low of the EB1? Is it brighter? more floody?


----------



## Grizzman (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't have a way to measure lumens, and don't have an EB1. I can compare it to the standard E2DL.

Even on low, the increased spill of the Ultra is evident. It gives a similar beam pattern to Malkoff drop-ins on low in MD2s or Elzettas, just with fewer lumens, and a somewhat dimmer, but still useful, spill.

Grizz


----------



## Sean (Jun 3, 2013)

Flashlight Dave said:


> I looked through this thread but I did not see anything about the low mode of this light. Can anyone comment on the 5 lumen low and if it is really 5 lumens? How does the low of this light stand up to the low of the EB1? Is it brighter? more floody?



I am able to confirm that my E2DL Ultra on low is exactly 5 lumens.


----------



## Search (Jun 3, 2013)

I've got to stay out of this thread. I bought an X300U to replace my old weapon light and an E2DL U .. I can't decide which I'm going to open first 

(Probably the E2DL U)


----------



## djans1397 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tuna said:


> Guess which light is new...



This might have been asked already,

The ultra looks really long, how much longer is it than the Ican E2D defender?
Is the Backup really that long as well with only one cell?
I assume you can only use LiPo cells for rechargeables and NOT 3.7 cells. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## seattlite (Jun 10, 2013)

djans1397 said:


> .....
> I assume you can only use LiPo cells for rechargeables and NOT 3.7 cells.
> ....



I use 1 x 3.7V and 2 x 3.7V cells without any issues.


----------



## RobertM (Jun 12, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> My Ultra arrived today.
> 
> The beam pattern really is as different from the standard E2D LED Defender as I've been led to believe. This is a good thing, since it differentiates it further from the other TIR'd lights.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting lux readings compared to an LX2! :thumbsup: I must admit, this light is quite tempting.


----------



## Grizzman (Jun 12, 2013)

The only three negative aspects I've found so far are the length in pocket when carried bezel down (very tolerable but not perfect), the tint (only matters in white wall hunting),and the price.

I'm very glad I bought it, and I expect to have it for a loooooong time.

Grizz


----------



## 880arm (Jun 12, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> The only three negative aspects I've found so far are the length in pocket when carried bezel down (very tolerable but not perfect), the tint (only matters in white wall hunting),and the price.
> 
> I'm very glad I bought it, and I expect to have it for a loooooong time.
> 
> Grizz



That's a pretty fair assessment. The first time I pocket carried the Ultra it was decidedly uncomfortable while driving. This can be overcome with a little positioning within the pocket but as you said, it's not perfect in that regard.


----------



## Fear Of The Dark (Jun 13, 2013)

today i got my replaced ultra, this one buzzes not


----------



## Foskey (Jun 13, 2013)

Got my ultra a couple of days ago. Impressive little light. Very well built. Feels good in the hand. I have a fury also. And, comparing between the two, its a bit of a toss up. They both have there strengths and weaknesses. I personally love the tint. Mine does not buzz. This will bump the E1B out of my pocket for awhile. Carried the fury for a good awhile also. But, for me, it was a bit large, and carrying it in the back pocket was uncomfortable. The e1b is the perfect size for me personally. But, it just doesn't have the power I need to handle my common tasks. Hopefully since the ultra is a bit smaller in diameter then the fury. It will be comfortable to carry in the front pocket. I plan to really put it though its paces.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jun 14, 2013)

My new LX2 Ultra Defender.










Finally it lives! 

Now if I could only get rid of the pointy things on the bezel.


----------



## Foskey (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^Drool!


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 18, 2013)

Flashlight Dave said:


> My new LX2 Ultra Defender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*How do the modes behave with that LX2 Resistor Tailcap?*

Getting rid of the pointy bezel is easy and will net you 10~15% more real OTF lumens (mainly in the spill). Lux remains the same. 


I get sandpaper and have at it. I did it to many of my E-series lights and it always nets more real OTF lumens. A better 99% UCL lens would give you an extra 5~10% more OTF lumens as well, but then you would need to know how to open this bezel.


bigC


----------



## Patrik (Jun 18, 2013)

Yesterday my E2DL arrived, also in the photo the EB1, the photo gives the false impression that the EB1 is slightly larger in comparison then it is. I do Think the EB1 is slightly more greenish, but its beamprofile is smoother, and the percieved difference between 200 lumens and 500 is really not THAT much of a deal. They basically just arrived but I think they both will come in handy. The EB1 I will try out as my new EDC replacing my legacy HDS, and the E2DL will go into my EDC backpack.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 18, 2013)

I bought Sean's and I love it! I got to test it out in quality darkness in the woods above Santa Maria CA. Nothing hides in that beam! I got mine holstered in a Maxpedition 5" holster.

kelmo


----------



## Sean (Jun 19, 2013)

kelmo said:


> I bought Sean's and I love it! I got to test it out in quality darkness in the woods above Santa Maria CA. Nothing hides in that beam! I got mine holstered in a Maxpedition 5" holster.
> 
> kelmo



Glad it has a good home. I miss it already.


----------



## the badger (Jun 22, 2013)

I can't believe these haven't been posted up yet..


----------



## djans1397 (Jun 22, 2013)

Awesome reviews!!! I was thinking I might want to get the new ultra, but after seeing this I'd rather have the Fenix I think.


----------



## SmokeJumperr (Jun 22, 2013)

I've been reading this thread since the start and quite a bit of good info., actually a ton. I was kinda waiting for the rumored LX2 after seeing the prototypes at SHOT, as the switching works quite well in use with weapon handling and everyday chores, but of course it is no longer an option for production. Then I saw the thread and announcements regarding the new E2D Ultra and was intrigued. Thought it might be a great EDC light for use while at work and off. So, I picked one up. It is pretty cool, super bright, compared to my old E2D LED that was a constant companion. It works into being a very useful EDC light. However, the new pocket clip in bezel down with the shortened DNA collectors is a bit hard on pockets, depending on pocket material. I was thinking a long pocket clip set up to carry the light bezel up would remedy this. The head/bezel area is a good size for grabbing to remove quickly from the pocket carry position. The current clip doesn't seem be super secure in bezel up carry, if I could tighten it up to make it have some more tension, that might work as well. Just my .02 cents. Now for that 500 lumen Scout head replacement.....


----------



## Stainz (Jun 23, 2013)

My original E1b and original E2DL seemed dim by today's standards. My early Fury, of course, blows them away. I wanted an EB1 and the Ultra. I EDC my old E1b, so I added the EB1 first - neat. Now I 'have' to get the Ultra... is there no end? A wiseacre recently suggested I didn't have to buy a new flashlight... I could just change the batteries! They don't understand... heck, I don't! Thanks for all the info, folks - I still want an Ultra!


----------



## Suuko (Jun 23, 2013)

I bought an E2DL Ultra and used it for about a week. I loved the light, but opted to wait for the LX2 Ultra and had a friend buy it off me that couldn't find one. In the meantime I picked up an EB1


----------



## DAN92 (Jun 24, 2013)

the badger,

Thank you for these tests, I much appreciate my E2DL Ultra.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 25, 2013)

I was thinking of selling off my 200 lumen E2DL and go for the E2DL Ultra since I like bezel down carry but I am kind of worried about the greenish tint. My current E2DL has a very nice warmish cool white tint, more like what I would call creamy white, and I am not sure if I could live with a greenish tint on the Ultra.


----------



## Grizzman (Jun 25, 2013)

That's a question that is really only answerable by yourself. My Ultra has the greenest tint out of all my lights, but I have no plans to get rid of it. In real usage, the tint is fine. Given the choice between slight green and full on cool blue, I personally choose green. 

Grizz


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 25, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> That's a question that is really only answerable by yourself. My Ultra has the greenest tint out of all my lights, but I have no plans to get rid of it. In real usage, the tint is fine. Given the choice between slight green and full on cool blue, I personally choose green.
> 
> Grizz


You are absolutely right. I used to prefer greenish tint but I later realized that greenish tint isn't really my cup of tea. With Surefire it is becoming more of a norm to get a greenish tint on their newer lights than the older models. I could still live with a very slight green tinge on the beam but not with anything more drastic than that.


----------



## Stainz (Jun 25, 2013)

I've seen prices for the Ultra from $190-$220, all with free s/h. Pricey - more so than the similar list price EB1, which can be had for $160 with s/h. Perhaps I'm not looking in the right places? Stainz


----------



## Grizzman (Jun 25, 2013)

It's been a few years since my last Surefire light purchase, excluding hosts. I'm very happy with my E2DL and LX2 tints. The only other Surefire LED I'd consider at the moment is an Ultra head. The tint for that will matter even less than the E2DL Ultra since it will be strictly weapon mounted. 

Grizz


----------



## Al_Cohol (Jun 25, 2013)

Flashlight Dave said:


> My new LX2 Ultra Defender.
> 
> Finally it lives!
> 
> Now if I could only get rid of the pointy things on the bezel.



That is exactly what I want. Just from an official Surefire release. 

Too much to ask for?


----------



## Machete God (Jun 26, 2013)

Al_Cohol said:


> That is exactly what I want. Just from an official Surefire release.
> 
> Too much to ask for?


Ah, I didn't see your reply here before replying in your 'SureFire confusion' thread. 

Wait for the EB2 Tactical (hopefully SF will bring out an EB2T, since there is an EB1T and also since they cancelled the LX2 Ultra).


----------



## Al_Cohol (Jun 26, 2013)

Machete God said:


> Ah, I didn't see your reply here before replying in your 'SureFire confusion' thread.
> 
> Wait for the EB2 Tactical (hopefully SF will bring out an EB2T, since there is an EB1T and also since they cancelled the LX2 Ultra).



No worries man, thanks for the reply nonetheless. And I think thats what I'm gonna do. Seems like the best option for what I'm looking for.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jun 27, 2013)

Having owned one for about a month, I've come to the conclusion that the E2D Ultra addresses all the shortcomings of the LX2 and E2DL. The E2DL had little spill, and this one has lots. The LX2 was low on the lumens by today's standards and this isn't. So to me it kind of makes those two lights obsolete. It's a good light.


----------



## hcd615 (Jun 27, 2013)

I agree - I sold my three LX2's on eBay this week


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 27, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Having owned one for about a month, I've come to the conclusion that the E2D Ultra addresses all the shortcomings of the LX2 and E2DL. The E2DL had little spill, and this one has lots. The LX2 was low on the lumens by today's standards and this isn't. So to me it kind of makes those two lights obsolete. It's a good light.


The Fury already obsoleted my LX2 when it comes to output but I do prefer the UI of the LX2. Wish SF would come up with an ED2L with the tactical tail cap similar to the EB1 Tactical.


----------



## Foskey (Jun 27, 2013)

Just a general heads up to those who own the Ultra. When I first received it I was concerned about the belt / pocket clip being a little flimsy. Well, my concerns were right. When getting up from my desk today the clip caught the corner of arm on the chair and snapped right off. Bummer! I got on the phone with Surefire and they are sending me one right out. Which i greatly appreciate! The light has excellent build quality. The clip not so much. Just wanted to pass that along.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 27, 2013)

Foskey said:


> Just a general heads up to those who own the Ultra. When I first received it I was concerned about the belt / pocket clip being a little flimsy. Well, my concerns were right. When getting up from my desk today the clip caught the corner of arm on the chair and snapped right off. Bummer! I got on the phone with Surefire and they are sending me one right out. Which i greatly appreciate! The light has excellent build quality. The clip not so much. Just wanted to pass that along.


The clip was designed to snap away and break free for safety reasons. If it had not broken free, you might have lost your balance and fell when the clip got snared. The situation may not be serious in day to day use, but for a tactical operator it could mean life or death during the seconds that his attention was taken away from the situation on hand just to unsnare the clip.


----------



## Machete God (Jun 27, 2013)

Foskey said:


> Just a general heads up to those who own the Ultra. When I first received it I was concerned about the belt / pocket clip being a little flimsy. Well, my concerns were right. When getting up from my desk today the clip caught the corner of arm on the chair and snapped right off. Bummer! I got on the phone with Surefire and they are sending me one right out. Which i greatly appreciate! The light has excellent build quality. The clip not so much. Just wanted to pass that along.


Ah, I was wondering if they had re-engineered the break-away feature of the clip from the LX2 - I guess not. Maybe I am just hard on my lights, having gone through at least 4 of these clips in 2 years (currently without a clip on my LX2), but it is apparently NOT an uncommon experience. I'm not sure if it is actually such a good idea to have the clips be able to break so easily. The clips on my A2, C2, E1B and other E-series lights have never broken off on me yet. You don't hear much complaints about those, do you?


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jun 28, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> The Fury already obsoleted my LX2 when it comes to output but I do prefer the UI of the LX2. Wish SF would come up with an ED2L with the tactical tail cap similar to the EB1 Tactical.



I agree with the comment on the UI. My fav SF interface is the two stage twisty coming on in low first. I'm hopeful that the EB2T will be just the ticket should it ever come out.


----------



## Foskey (Jun 28, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> The clip was designed to snap away and break free for safety reasons. If it had not broken free, you might have lost your balance and fell when the clip got snared. The situation may not be serious in day to day use, but for a tactical operator it could mean life or death during the seconds that his attention was taken away from the situation on hand just to unsnare the clip.



Noted, however the break was so effortless I didn't even notice it happened till I reached down to use the light and it was at the bottom of my pocket. If it were clipped to my belt. The light would have been long gone. That wouldn't exactly help the "Operator" either. 



Machete God said:


> Ah, I was wondering if they had re-engineered the break-away feature of the clip from the LX2 - I guess not. Maybe I am just hard on my lights, having gone through at least 4 of these clips in 2 years (currently without a clip on my LX2), but it is apparently NOT an uncommon experience. I'm not sure if it is actually such a good idea to have the clips be able to break so easily. The clips on my A2, C2, E1B and other E-series lights have never broken off on me yet. You don't hear much complaints about those, do you?



Funny you should mention the E1B. Right after I realized it was broken. I grabbed my E1B and compared them both. The E1B clip is much more stout. I have snagged it on multiple occasions. It has never broken, made me loose my balance and fall, and I highly doubt it would be a safety hazard to an operator. 

For a premium light, at a premium price. Even with a nod of consideration going into the break away design. My personal opinion (and,it's just that) is that the clip is just far to weak. 

Again, I would like to say that Surefire customer service was excellent. They said I would have my new clip in 5 business days. I can only suggest to the operator that may read this. Take few of these clips with you down range.


----------



## Grizzman (Jun 28, 2013)

I've had my LX2 for about a year, and have broken two clips so far. 

One time, I was just getting out of my car and it snapped. It didn't get caught on the seat belt or anything.

The second time, I was kneeling getting something out from under the kitchen sink. As I was sliding the light more to the outside edge of my front pocket to keep it less likely to break.....it snapped. 

The clip is definitely the weakest aspect of the light. I need to order another one to have a spare, since it's only a matter of time before one of them brakes again.

Grizz


----------



## run4jc (Jul 25, 2013)

Mine E2DL Ultra came today - quite the solid little thrower. As has been said, if you are white wall hunting you may disappointed, but if you are going to take this into the field or if you will using it for dog walks (like I will) it'll be a real winner. Typical Surefire (old school) solidity. 

One of my first Surefire lights was an E2DL and I really enjoyed that light - I'll enjoy this one more.

It's a keeper


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 25, 2013)

run4jc said:


> Mine E2DL Ultra came today - quite the solid little thrower. As has been said, *if you are white wall hunting you may disappointed*, but if you are going to take this into the field or if you will using it for dog walks (like I will) it'll be a real winner. Typical Surefire (old school) solidity.
> 
> One of my first Surefire lights was an E2DL and I really enjoyed that light - I'll enjoy this one more.
> 
> It's a keeper


Hi,

Care to elaborate what do you mean by this? Do you mean the tint is greenish? Or is it ringy? Or maybe both?


----------



## run4jc (Jul 25, 2013)

A small bit of a white wall ring and slight greenish tint on the green. Not a big deal.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 25, 2013)

run4jc said:


> A small bit of a white wall ring and slight greenish tint on the green. Not a big deal.


That sounds acceptable. I saw the one and only piece at the local dealer but it was reserved, and it had a very greenish tint. Not sure if I can accept that. As for rings on the spill, I am fine with it.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 25, 2013)

Flashlight Dave said:


> My new LX2 Ultra Defender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Flashlight Dave or anyone with these or an e2dl-u or eb1 and lx2 or old e2dl, would you mind taking a strange measurement for me, off of your E2DL-U head, and LX2? We know the head diameter is 1.125", but what are the outer diameters of their rear most rims, that contacts the body? (for no good reason) The way the e2dl-u head (?) sits flush with the lx2's body, I'm guessing they're all identical in this respect.






​http://flashlightguide.com/2013/05/review-surefire-e2dl-ultra/


----------



## 880arm (Jul 25, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Flashlight Dave or anyone with these or an e2dl-u or eb1 and lx2 or old e2dl, would you mind taking a strange measurement for me, off of your E2DL-U head, and LX2? We know the head diameter is 1.125", but what are the outer diameters of their rear most rims, that contacts the body? (for no good reason) The way the e2dl-u head (?) sits flush with the lx2's body, I'm guessing they're all identical in this respect.



They all measure 1" at that point, give or take a couple of thousandths.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 25, 2013)

880arm said:


> They all measure 1" at that point, give or take a couple of thousandths.



Thank you 880arm, once again (sorry for cross posting).


----------



## run4jc (Jul 26, 2013)

Took the E2DL Ultra out for a dog walk early this morning. I assure you, ANY notice of rings or tint disappeared the minute I fired it up. This thing throws like my Hound Dog and has that controlled spot that paints the target with light. Spill is wide but somewhat dim. On low it is useful for near field lighting.

I think my clip will be removed as A) I don't use clips and B) it bothers my hand when holding the light in just about any position. 

I love the tail cap and clicky - nice and easy to grip/activate. Knurling is aggressive, but not obnoxious. And since we're all flashaholics here, it's still, IMHO, one of the nicest looking aluminum flashlights available.

I hate to admit it, but it's been a while since a "new" Surefire really caught my attention. This one has my attention and it'll see regular use in my rotation.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 26, 2013)

Just curious, how does all of you carry the E2DL Ultra? Holster carry? Back pack? Fanny pack?

I used to own an E2D and later an E2DL and both tore holds in the pockets of my 5.11 tactical pants.


----------



## hassiman (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Surefire e2dl ultra FANTASTIC!*

This my dog walker. Huge bright throw with enough side spill to see where I am going. Love it. Best light I have ever owned.

This light would do serious retinal damage to someone at close range so be careful where it's pointed on HIGH.

I use a lanyard for carry and I'll probably remove the pocket clip if this is possible... Is it?:thinking:


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Surefire e2dl ultra FANTASTIC!*



hassiman said:


> I use a lanyard for carry and I'll probably remove the pocket clip if this is possible... Is it?:thinking:


Shouldn't be too difficult removing the clip. Remove the head and the O ring on the body. Prop the end of the clip to a table and push it upwards and out of the body.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Surefire e2dl ultra FANTASTIC!*

Yeah it's easy to remove.

inb4 arguments regarding how much wr is compromised, exposing the gasket through the now vacant clip slot.


----------



## run4jc (Jul 26, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> Just curious, how does all of you carry the E2DL Ultra? Holster carry? Back pack? Fanny pack?
> 
> I used to own an E2D and later an E2DL and both tore holds in the pockets of my 5.11 tactical pants.



My use is so specific - hand held. No pocket carry. I'll probably attach a lanyard.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 27, 2013)

After removing the pocketclip, a small piece of plastic (I use Kydex) of the appropriate thickness nicely supports the oring, and looks ok, too.


----------



## run4jc (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, I just took a deep breath, held it and tried 2 AW 3.7 cells in my E2DL Ultra. Runs fine - same output levels. I don't know if I'll make a habit of it, but good grief...

Tried 1 17670 also and the light wouldn't come on.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 27, 2013)

You crazy!!! :devil: Sphere reading, or were you outdoors just in case it went poof? You're a brave man with that new light... oo: Lol.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 27, 2013)

run4jc said:


> Well, I just took a deep breath, held it and tried 2 AW 3.7 cells in my E2DL Ultra. Runs fine - same output levels. I don't know if I'll make a habit of it, but good grief...
> 
> Tried 1 17670 also and the light wouldn't come on.


Did you run it for prolonged period? A few minutes on high? Or burst?


----------



## run4jc (Jul 27, 2013)

About a minute in the sphere. No poof. I'm not the first brave soul to do this!


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 27, 2013)

run4jc said:


> About a minute in the sphere. No poof. I'm not the first brave soul to do this!


Thanks. I am wondering if it would get too hot if I were to run it for a prolonged period.


----------



## Grizzman (Jul 27, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## Grizzman (Jul 27, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> I finally got around to testing my Ultra with fully charged AW RCR123s. Hot off the charger (resting), one measured 4.184 volts and the other one gave 4.188 volts.
> 
> I immediately turned it on and took a 1 meter lux measurement of 18,870 lux with my Extech EasyView 30 meter. After five minutes, the light was still happily throwing photons and measured 14,990 lux. After allowing the head to cool to a temp of 85 degrees, and the cells to slightly recover, I took another lux measurement. It did 18,780 lux.
> 
> ...



Here's some info for you from late May. I've been running it with RCRs ever since, but not for anywhere near five minutes constant. 

Maybe I'll perform a 10 minute test tonight.

Grizz


----------



## busseguy (Jul 27, 2013)

I think this will be my next light. However I heard a lot of complaints about the tint being green and also having rings. Those are 2 issues I cannot stand. 

Even though they are small and not really noticeable outdoors, its just something I wont live with, so I will have to pick one up from a local shop so I can try a few out.


----------



## run4jc (Jul 27, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> I finally got around to testing my Ultra with fully charged AW RCR123s. Hot off the charger (resting), one measured 4.184 volts and the other one gave 4.188 volts.
> 
> I immediately turned it on and took a 1 meter lux measurement of 18,870 lux with my Extech EasyView 30 meter. After five minutes, the light was still happily throwing photons and measured 14,990 lux. After allowing the head to cool to a temp of 85 degrees, and the cells to slightly recover, I took another lux measurement. It did 18,780 lux.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Grizz. this is extremely helpful and I recollected passing this post once before or I would not have 'risked' my $200 light. Like you, I don't have extended run times. Heck, it rarely runs for over 30 seconds or so. RCRs it will be. I have LiFePO4 cells, but they run down quickly and probably don't need the abuse.

Busseguy, on my light the rings nor the 'green' are issues. In outdoor usage - on the sidewalk or along the wood line - the beam is just great. Smooth and neutral looking to me. On a white wall, not so much.

I've been in a 'return to the basics' mode lately with my Malkoffs and a few 6Ps - this is a thoroughly modern classic - if that makes sense. And now that I'm going to throw caution to the wind and use RCR cells, I'll love it that much more.

7/28 update - 5:20 AM Eastern. Just returned from the regular early walk with the pup. E2DL Ultra and 2 AW ICR123 750mAh 'black label' batteries in my light. Darn thing started shutting off after a few minutes of use. Bear in mind, stupid me did NOT check the charge level of the cells before going out - just took 'em out of my stash and dropped them in. As any flashaholic would, a couple of backup lights with me so no biggie.

So the point? 1 cell registered 3.7V - the other 3.83. I suppose the cell that had run down to 3.7 was stopping the party.

So, @Grizzman, have you noticed how much run time you are getting from 2 freshly charged AW black label cells?


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I wish Surefire would stick an XP-G in a L1 or a warm XM-L . Lolol ......What say you SureFire? Tooling already done. Minimal cost. Throw out a few hundred and see what happens.:thumbsup:


----------



## NismoRoadster (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, i just got the e2d ultra, my third surefire and its a pretty awesome light. I did some catching up and read through this entire post. This light does have a greenish tint but the LED is like a 6k cool blue. The green tint was put in on purpose. I think i found a way to get rid of it. Im almost certain the green tint is only coming from the underside of the "clear" ring surrounding the TIR lens. There are distinct patterns originating from that green ring if you shine the light on low 1/4" from a white wall. If any one knows how to disassemble the head we can do a test and cover up that ring.


----------



## Novan3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Can't find any info online on what the driver for this light is rated for. Is it safe to run 3.7V rcr123s in it?


----------



## Novan3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Can't find any info online on what the driver for this light is rated for. Is it safe to run 3.7V rcr123s in it?



Answered from reading more of thread.


----------



## djdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Answered from reading more of thread.



Was the answer yes ???
Is it ok to use RCR,s ?


----------



## Novan3 (Aug 14, 2013)

djdawg said:


> Was the answer yes ???
> Is it ok to use RCR,s ?



Tentatively, yes.


----------



## djdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for responding ............ I wish that SF made lights that would fit the 18650.
In reality , I think I,ll stick to SF batts for the SF lights......... just to be safe.


----------



## Novan3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Took some beamshot comparison with an iPhone 5.







X300U





P2X Fury





E2DL Ultra


----------



## johnny0000 (Aug 15, 2013)

Great beamshots, thank you.


----------



## Novan3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks. Turned out kind of horrible though. Looks better on mobile.

As other's have said the E2D Ultra's tint is an annoying green. Not a huge deal but still annoying, same as the X300U but not as green as the E2D. The Fury is more white light where as my 170 lumen X400 is pure white TIR L.E.D. light, white as the driven snow.


----------



## thaugen (Sep 12, 2013)

I just placed an order for an E2D Ultra and am excited to try out this light. I have owned my share of surefire lights with aftermarket dropins, but i have never owned a stock Surefire. I hope the tint isn't as bad as some are saying in real world use. Thanks for all the great information about this light.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 12, 2013)

I have EDCed the E2DL Ultra for slightly more than two weeks and I find the tint quite ok. Initially I wasn't happy with the tint and I almost wrote Surefire a "hate mail" for that. Truth be told, the greenish tint isn't too bad. Yes, it is the greenest tint I have ever had amongst all my lights, but there is also a tinge of warmness to it and in actual use in the outdoors the tint actually works great. Not as well as a neutral white tint, but better than some cool white tints. In general use, the tint isn't really noticeable, especially when mixed with ambient lights from artificial light sources. Overall, the more I use this light, the more I like it.


----------



## thaugen (Sep 12, 2013)

That is good to hear! Thanks for sharing your experience with your E2D Ultra.


----------



## thaugen (Sep 13, 2013)

My Surefire E2D Ultra arrived today and I am pleased to say the tint is a nice white (with only a slight hint of greenish yellow). I am looking forward to using this light outside.


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Keep in mind the pocket clip is very fragile. Mine broke in my pocket while adjusting pants in a car seat, otherwise a fantastic light. Very throwy with the TIR optic.


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 13, 2013)

thaugen said:


> My Surefire E2D Ultra arrived today and I am pleased to say the tint is a nice white (with only a slight hint of greenish yellow). I am looking forward to using this light outside.



A white tinted E2DLU? That's great. Mine is by far my greenest light, but it doesn't matter once I go outdoors. 

Grizz


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 13, 2013)

thaugen said:


> My Surefire E2D Ultra arrived today and I am pleased to say the tint is a nice white (with only a slight hint of greenish yellow). I am looking forward to using this light outside.


Seems very acceptable to me. Hope you enjoy using it as much as myself.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 13, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Keep in mind the pocket clip is very fragile. Mine broke in my pocket while adjusting pants in a car seat, otherwise a fantastic light. Very throwy with the TIR optic.


Did you get SF to replace a new clip for you? They could do that if you asked. As for me, I don't really find the beam that throwy. I have had other two cell lights that throws better but they are thicker in diameter at the bezel which makes pocket carry a little more challenging. Although the E2DL Ultra doesn't throw as well, it does offer a good balance of pocketability and throw combined in one.


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 13, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> Did you get SF to replace a new clip for you? They could do that if you asked. As for me, I don't really find the beam that throwy. I have had other two cell lights that throws better but they are thicker in diameter at the bezel which makes pocket carry a little more challenging. Although the E2DL Ultra doesn't throw as well, it does offer a good balance of pocketability and throw combined in one.



Yes, I completed the part replacement form on their website but the current clip is too fragile. People have commented that its designed this way but it doesn't work well for passive EDC'ing.

I swapped a C2 pocket clip over & will probably keep it this way.


----------



## thaugen (Sep 13, 2013)

I like that C2 clip on the E2D Ultra. Are all the surefire clips interchangeable? I am not a huge fan of the two way clip because I prefer something with a lower profile. I removed it, but then the slot where the clip goes is extremely sharp. I was wondering if the old style E2D clips would work as well?


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 13, 2013)

thaugen said:


> I like that C2 clip on the E2D Ultra. Are all the surefire clips interchangeable? I am not a huge fan of the two way clip because I prefer something with a lower profile. I removed it, but then the slot where the clip goes is extremely sharp. I was wondering if the old style E2D clips would work as well?



Don't know if all Surefire clips are interchangeable but the old E2D clip should fit on the Ultra. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 13, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Don't know if all Surefire clips are interchangeable but the old E2D clip should fit on the Ultra. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



I haven't tried it but I agree that it should fit. As far as I know all of the clips are interchangeable with the only real limiting factor being the length . . . for example, the E2DLU clip would look a little funny on an E1E :laughing:


----------



## davyro (Sep 13, 2013)

I've just ordered an E2Dl Ultra from battery junction & they've sent me an e-mail to tell me it's on order from Surefire,i was wondering if anyone knows how long it takes for Surefire to deliver an E2Dl Ultra to a supplier once it's been ordered.


----------



## thaugen (Sep 14, 2013)

After some use in the dark outside I am very pleased with the tint and nearly perfect combination of throw and spill. Surefire hit a homerun with this one! 

Also, the 5 Lumen mode is great for indoor/outdoor use providing ample light and extended runtime.


----------



## EddieL (Sep 14, 2013)

I've been using mine, and comparing it to my old 200 lumen version for about three weeks now. 

While I like the high mode on the new light a lot, I find the low mode to be a little lacking. Due to the more tightly focused beam of the old 200 lumen version, the low mode was great for up close, as well as medium distance use. On the new light, the low mode is good for short distance only. I feel like I am constantly being forced to choose between either not enough light, or way too much. I feel that for me, the new light would be much better with a 15 lumen low, rather than 5. For this reason, I'll probably continue to use the old light more...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lightning95 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, I got my new E2DL ultra last week and tried with Sanyo (2100mah) and Efest (2200mah) 16650 batteries (charged 4.2v) in it. It works OK (but not good).

Most of times after the 1st click it strobe once and then have about 30-40% of the high output level (I think that's quite enough for normally daily use), click again it will be the low level. And after severl clicks (may be just one or two maybe many), it will have high level output (which is not as bright as use two cr123a, but still quite bright).

Then after 6 hours (quite long), the output still obviously brighter then the low output level (I don't know how many lums.)

So by conclusion, if you use the 16650 rechargeable battery (3.7/4.3v) in the E2DL ultra, 
the good thing is: 1 You got three levels out put,
2 You got quite long run time.
but the bad thing is: 1 You don't know how many times you need to click to get the highest level, (normally I think the lower the voltage of the battery, the more times you may need to try. If it is 4.2v sometimes it comes at 1st click)
2 the highest level is not as bright as two cr123a. 

Cheers


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 22, 2013)

lightning95 said:


> Hi, I got my new E2DL ultra last week and tried with Sanyo (2100mah) and Efest (2200mah) 16650 batteries (charged 4.2v) in it. It works OK (but not good).
> 
> Most of times after the 1st click it strobe once and then have about 30-40% of the high output level (I think that's quite enough for normally daily use), click again it will be the low level. And after severl clicks (may be just one or two maybe many), it will have high level output (which is not as bright as use two cr123a, but still quite bright).
> 
> ...



You'd get better results with AW RCR123s 3.7v 750 mAh.


----------



## lightning95 (Sep 22, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> You'd get better results with AW RCR123s 3.7v 750 mAh.


Thanks Novan, I'm thinking about that, but there are two concerns:

1. I don't know does it really safe to use two 3.7v AWRCR123s. I saw Grizzman and seattlite's post, but it seems that their tests are just a few minutes and the temperature of the head becomes really high. So it can not prove two 3.7v RCR123s won't have any bad effects on the light (such as shorten the life of the LED).

2. I guess 2 rcr123s (2x 750mah) will have much shorter run time than 1 16650 (2100-2200mah), because they are higher on output but lower on the mah.

Actually what I'm really concerning is the first one. But the surefire's own LFP 123A battery can be charged to 4.2v (although normally 3.2/3.7v), so maybe that means it is really safe to use 3.7v rcr123 (16340)s?


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been using the Ultra exclusively with RCR123s for over three months, so I guess it's time for a run time test.

For the test, I'm using freshly charged AW RCR123s.

First....temperature. I held onto the body of the light for the entire test, and it never got beyond warm. I was able to comfortably hold onto the head also.

The head reached 112 degrees after 15 minutes, and remained at that temp for the remainder of the test.

I didn't measure the lux during the test, but it didn't dim appreciably. 

The light shut off after 49 minutes.

While a sample size of 1 is far from conclusive, I'm now comfortable running mine on RCRs for as long as the cells last.

After about 15 minutes of recovery, one cell measured 3.208 volts and the other one measured 3.260 volts, at rest without load.

Grizz


----------



## lightning95 (Sep 23, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> I've been using the Ultra exclusively with RCR123s for over three months, so I guess it's time for a run time test.
> 
> For the test, I'm using freshly charged AW RCR123s.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! That's very useful information! 

BTW, do you know the temp when the ultra use two surefire not chargeable cr123a?


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 23, 2013)

I've put a couple mostly new Surefire CR123s into the Ultra.

1 minute - 93 degrees
5 minutes - 110 degrees
10 minutes - 111 degrees
15 minutes - 111.5 degrees
20 minutes - 112.5 degrees
25 minutes - 112 degrees

These results are virtually identical to those from RCR123s.

Grizz


----------



## lightning95 (Sep 24, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> I've put a couple mostly new Surefire CR123s into the Ultra.
> 
> 1 minute - 93 degrees
> 5 minutes - 110 degrees
> ...



Thanks a lot Grizzman, I think these results really proves that use two rcr123s (3.7/4.2v)

in e2dl ultra will not shorten the life of led.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2Sharp (Sep 28, 2013)

Has qnyone heard or seen anything about a single stage E2DL Ultra?

I have one of the older E2DL's that are single stage only, it just gives the maximum level when you press the switch. No low-level light.

I have been using this as a handheld weapon light but I would want to update it.


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't recall reading about a single stage E2DL light, but Surefire does offer the single stage KX2C head. 

Some people here, myself included, have been hoping that they'd release a KX2C Ultra, but I haven't heard anything official about it yet.

Grizz


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 28, 2013)

The EB2T has a single-stage head if you use it with a standard clicky.


----------



## 2Sharp (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the replies guys!

I think i shall look into that EB2T...


----------



## 880arm (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone thinking about buying themselves an E2D LED Defender Ultra for Christmas needs to head on over to Amazon.com or visit this post in the CPF Marketplace.

$139.99 + Free shipping (US) is pretty tough to beat!


----------



## 01foreman400 (Dec 17, 2013)

I bought one last week and paid $185. Just my luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carrot (Dec 18, 2013)

880arm said:


> Anyone thinking about buying themselves an E2D LED Defender Ultra for Christmas needs to head on over to Amazon.com or visit this post in the CPF Marketplace.
> 
> $139.99 + Free shipping (US) is pretty tough to beat!



Snagged one. I'm happy.

Thinking about buying one of the Vital Gear FB2 or FB3 bodies for this thing. 

I'm assuming it'll happily take 3xCR123 since it seems the consensus is that it'll take 2xRCR (8.4v). Would runtime be improved enough to justify this? Surefire's buck circuits used to be wicked efficient... are the new ones as well?


----------



## dbleznak (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought one when they first came out. I also have the old 200 lumen version. First, I think I lost the tint lottery. I see a subtle greenish-yellow, how do I know? , because of my white-wall hunting. Not exactly quantitative. Second, the new head is significantly larger than the old E2D. There is more spill in the ultra and more than double the lumens. The E2D ultra requires a 2-cell setup for basic operation. I ran the old E2D on single cells with no problem. I tried running the E2D Ultra on a fivemega E-Head-C-Tail with a fresh 18650 4000mah, I got about 2 minutes of good use, before the output dropped. I used several tails designed for high-amps, even a fetie switch. The E2D ultra is not as dependable or versatile as the older model.


----------



## Raze (Dec 18, 2013)

dbleznak said:


> I bought one when they first came out. I also have the old 200 lumen version. First, I think I lost the tint lottery. I see a subtle greenish-yellow, how do I know? , because of my white-wall hunting. Not exactly quantitative. Second, the new head is significantly larger than the old E2D. There is more spill in the ultra and more than double the lumens. The E2D ultra requires a 2-cell setup for basic operation. I ran the old E2D on single cells with no problem. I tried running the E2D Ultra on a fivemega E-Head-C-Tail with a fresh 18650 4000mah, I got about 2 minutes of good use, before the output dropped. I used several tails designed for high-amps, even a fetie switch. The E2D ultra is not as dependable or versatile as the older model.



What cell were you using? I don't think 18650's came with 4000 mAh yet. I ran my E2DL Ultra with an AW 18650 3400 mAh in a FM E-Head C-Tail body with a Malkoff C Tailcap. 

If you look at the review at led-resource.com the graph did indicate that the output will drop to 60% after a few mins.


----------



## dbleznak (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh, I've got no complaints only observation. Some people like warm, some like cool, some hate TIR, some love it. Does anyone think that a "burn in" might change the tint ? I did notice it slightly on the 200lm version.


----------



## asdalton (Dec 18, 2013)

2Sharp said:


> Has qnyone heard or seen anything about a single stage E2DL Ultra?



I think that these were manufactured by mistake during the early days of the E2DL (2008 or so). Surefire never labeled or advertised a single-level E2DL, but some people did prefer that version.


----------



## ecks (Dec 19, 2013)

880arm said:


> Anyone thinking about buying themselves an E2D LED Defender Ultra for Christmas needs to head on over to Amazon.com or visit this post in the CPF Marketplace.
> 
> $139.99 + Free shipping (US) is pretty tough to beat!



Amazon price back up but B&H still has cheap price and free shipping.


----------



## 880arm (Dec 19, 2013)

ecks said:


> Amazon price back up but B&H still has cheap price and free shipping.



I have a feeling there has been (and will be) a *lot *of these lights sold this week.


----------



## outersquare (Jan 10, 2014)

I got one from the amazon sale and I've been playing with it for a while. 
It is built and detailed very nice like any other high end surefire product, but using it outdoors has made me realize how much dimmer it is than any of my custom 2 cell lights (DD SST90, MTG2). 


The E2DLU optic produces a tight beam and hotspot, but not the huge volume of light that big emitters do. Not exactly a fair comparison, maybe just spoiled now and need my fix somewhere else.


----------



## Chechen (Jul 4, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to fully read through this thread yet. But would like to ask if anyone has seen any possible issues or glitches or problems with this light yet, or at all? 

One particular being, after a period of non-usage, i.e. storage of the light for a week or more while a different is used, when you go back to use the light, has anyone seen any issues with the high output, on perfectly fine batteries, not actually put out at its highest, or take a minute to ramp up to the output its supposed to put out? Almost like the high, when turned on, isn't any brighter than the low. Also when it turns on there's a bit of a flicker to the light and after a few times turned on that goes away?

Should I be concerned and consider sending to surefire? 


Does anyone care??

Buller???



Chechen.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 4, 2014)

I haven't experienced any issues like you described but it sounds similar to the EB1's behavior when used with a freshly charged LFP123 battery. What type of cells are you using?

For the sake of troubleshooting, you might try a different set of CR123 primary batteries (if you haven't already) and see if the problem persists.


----------



## Chechen (Jul 4, 2014)

Just using standard surefire batts. When it did that I changed cells, thinking it was a dying cell but it did it again. So I changed back and after a "warm up" period of sorts its running ok. Just makes me wonder if the batteries were cold or what not or if there was a need for the light to "wake up" after a week or so of non-usage.. Just seems to be the only light that I have seen that happen in.


----------



## lightning95 (Jul 4, 2014)

Chechen said:


> Just using standard surefire batts. When it did that I changed cells, thinking it was a dying cell but it did it again. So I changed back and after a "warm up" period of sorts its running ok. Just makes me wonder if the batteries were cold or what not or if there was a need for the light to "wake up" after a week or so of non-usage.. Just seems to be the only light that I have seen that happen in.


The exactly same thing happens to me. But if I use two 4.2v 16340s, then it will be fine. So I guess maybe because the light need higher voltage than other 6v lights.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 4, 2014)

Chechen said:


> I haven't had a chance to fully read through this thread yet. But would like to ask if anyone has seen any possible issues or glitches or problems with this light yet, or at all?
> 
> One particular being, after a period of non-usage, i.e. storage of the light for a week or more while a different is used, when you go back to use the light, has anyone seen any issues with the high output, on perfectly fine batteries, not actually put out at its highest, or take a minute to ramp up to the output its supposed to put out? Almost like the high, when turned on, isn't any brighter than the low. Also when it turns on there's a bit of a flicker to the light and after a few times turned on that goes away?
> 
> ...


Sounds like the same encounter I had experienced. It happened to me quite frequently whenever I left the light alone for a couple of weeks, but then I thought it could be due to the batteries being partially depleted.


----------



## Grizzman (Jul 4, 2014)

I use mine rarely, and have never experienced this. I'd say something's definitely not right, and Surefire should happily take care of the issue.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 1, 2014)

The E2DLU has a greenish beam compared to the E1DL correct? I just got both and color temp is drastic. E1DL being much cooler with a slightly wider beam.

Also, anyone have flickering with the E1DL as the batteries are at about 80% spent? I still have high / low mode but get slight flickering on both.

Im coming from a Fury so as soon as I loose high mode I swap cells, no flickering.

Really appreciate some input. Thank you.


----------



## Grizzman (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't have an E1DL, but I do have LX2, E2DL, and 500 lumen KE2C head.

The only one of the bunch that doesn't have a pleasant slightly cool tint is the Ultra....and it's seriously green.

The E1DL should not flicker at all, so something seems wrong with it, or the cells.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks Grizz.

EDIT:

I continued the E1DL flicker question in the E1DL thread where it belongs.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 29, 2015)

Has anyone measured e2dlu candela or lux? I cannot find it anywhere


----------



## Grizzman (Jul 29, 2015)

Grizzman said:


> It slaughtered my LX2's reading at one meter of 9.30 Klux by delivering 18.36 Klux. Both lights were run off fresh CR123 cells.





Grizzman said:


> I finally got around to testing my Ultra with fully charged AW RCR123s. Hot off the charger (resting), one measured 4.184 volts and the other one gave 4.188 volts.
> 
> I immediately turned it on and took a 1 meter lux measurement of 18,870 lux with my Extech EasyView 30 meter. After five minutes, the light was still happily throwing photons and measured 14,990 lux. After allowing the head to cool to a temp of 85 degrees, and the cells to slightly recover, I took another lux measurement. It did 18,780 lux.



I found some info for ya. Did you read through the thread?, It's only 12 pages. 

If you'd like fresh readings, I can do that. Work has been less than fun today, so some light action this evening may perk me up.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 29, 2015)

New or previously measured lux would be equally great. I did a search but got no specific measurements. I have heard SF claims 16000 cd but I couldn't find that on their website.

Is this model available with the 2 level tactical switch like the eb1 tactical or old lx2?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Oct 7, 2016)

I heard that the P2X is a bit more cool white (Blue) is that true? I hope so! I just bought it because the yellow of the G2X really bothered me


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 8, 2016)

Just read all 12 pages. Good read. Thanks 

Will probably end up obtaining one at some point. But the EB1 has me so thrilled right now, and are going for less than $100 for the 200 lumen version... but 18k sounds pretty dawg gone inviting.... it'll just be a matter of time.


----------



## xdayv (Oct 8, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Just read all 12 pages. Good read. Thanks
> 
> Will probably end up obtaining one at some point. But the EB1 has me so thrilled right now, and are going for less than $100 for the 200 lumen version... but 18k sounds pretty dawg gone inviting.... it'll just be a matter of time.



it's never complete without the E2D. :huh:


----------



## chainsolid (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi All,
I just receive SF E2D Ultra 500 Lumen.
I can use LiFePO4 3.0v for My E2D Ultra longtime. 
Thank for all


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Jun 2, 2017)

I used my E2DLU with K2 LFP cells without Problems.


----------



## chainsolid (Jun 2, 2017)

WarriorOfLight said:


> I used my E2DLU with K2 LFP cells without Problems.


Thank you


----------



## fireonhigh (Aug 19, 2017)

can i use a rechargeable 16650 battery in this light?KeepPower 16650 2500ma Li-ion Protected Cell???


----------



## xdayv (Aug 19, 2017)

fireonhigh said:


> can i use a rechargeable 16650 battery in this light?


it does not consistently draw on max output (500lmn).


----------



## fireonhigh (Aug 19, 2017)

which rechargeable batt for this light do you recomend? from http://www.led-resource.com/2013/10/surefire-e2d-led-defender-ultra-review/ Although it comes equipped with two SureFire lithium 123A primary batteries, the Ultra can also be powered by 3.2V rechargeable lithium-phosphate LFP123A batteries. The batteries are supported by springs at both the head and tail. im just not sure which brand


----------



## xdayv (Aug 19, 2017)

Your best (/safe) route for rechargeable should be 2 x LifePO4 123 batts... there have been some unconfirmed usage of 2 x RCR123 (3.7v) but I haven't done this myself and won't recommend. Since there have been different batches of the E2D Led Defender Ultra - some may work, and some may not. I won't take the risk.


----------



## fireonhigh (Aug 19, 2017)

maybe i should just get a malkoff head and put it on there .. thankyou


----------



## xdayv (Aug 19, 2017)

Malkoff is a solid choice! One of the other popular lego/hack done is using an E1D head on an E2D body with a 16650 batt, this combo will give you regulated output at max for almost 3hrs.


----------



## fireonhigh (Aug 19, 2017)

does surefire sell an e1d head seperate?


----------



## xdayv (Aug 19, 2017)

fireonhigh said:


> does surefire sell an e1d head seperate?


No, as far as I know. Your best bet will be at the CPF marketplace.


----------



## fireonhigh (Aug 19, 2017)

ok ty for the help!!


----------



## usdiver (Aug 19, 2017)

I have the stock 500 lumen model and have used nitecore rcr123x2 /16340
Duracell primary x2, have some aw 123/16340 but not needed to use them. I m interested in learning more bout the malkolf if you get one.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 19, 2017)

If you are interested in a new Malkoff VME head, I have a few, for sale or trade, just PM me...


----------



## PseudoFed (Aug 19, 2017)

I have THREE of these lights, bought at different times, and taking advantage of sales. Now I see there is a 600 lumen version on SF's website. Can anyone tell me if there is really a change or if it has just been rated differently? Thank you.


----------



## usdiver (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks crazy, I ll keep it in mind not sure about the heads. Pseudo I haven't seen the 600 but I personally can't see justification in spending the money if you already have the 500. Possibly more efficient but without having one to compare not sure. The 500 was my main carry till I went down the HDS Rotary and tactical 250 road. Note: as seen also different brands more lumens doesn't always mean more throw or usability


----------



## PseudoFed (Aug 19, 2017)

usdiver said:


> Thanks crazy, I ll keep it in mind not sure about the heads. Pseudo I haven't seen the 600 but I personally can't see justification in spending the money if you already have the 500. Possibly more efficient but without having one to compare not sure. The 500 was my main carry till I went down the HDS Rotary and tactical 250 road. Note: as seen also different brands more lumens doesn't always mean more throw or usability



Thanks. Not sure I'll pick up any more (would seem silly), but they are on sale at Arms Unlimited now for $140 in the 600 lumen version. Curious if any of the experts here know the difference in the 600 lumen version......


----------



## fireonhigh (Aug 20, 2017)

usdiver said:


> I have the stock 500 lumen model and have used nitecore rcr123x2 /16340
> Duracell primary x2, have some aw 123/16340 but not needed to use them. I m interested in learning more bout the malkolf if you get one.


https://malkoff-devices.myshopify.c...s/e2-super-scout-m600-2cr123-high-output-head that is the head i ordered, it will be replacing an old incandescent. i also have a 600lumen coming from arms unlimited and a 500 lumen coming from bh video, i already know the bh ed2 is going back but i will make a video compareing all 3... now im still dont know exactly which batt. i should use ,i want rechargeables, links would be greatly appreciated...
thanks guys http://charger.nitecore.com/BATTERIES/RCR123A/ is that the one i need?


----------



## fireonhigh (Aug 20, 2017)

PseudoFed said:


> Thanks. Not sure I'll pick up any more (would seem silly), but they are on sale at Arms Unlimited now for $140 in the 600 lumen version. Curious if any of the experts here know the difference in the 600 lumen version......



thank you, you just saved me alot of money:thumbsup:


----------



## PseudoFed (Aug 20, 2017)

fireonhigh said:


> thank you, you just saved me alot of money:thumbsup:



No worries. They seem to have hundreds of them in stock. You can tell this on their site by putting in a quantity of like 2000 and the cart will be adjusted to the actual quantity on hand..... Still thinking of one myself, but not if the 600 is not really a change.


----------



## usdiver (Aug 20, 2017)

fireonhigh said:


> https://malkoff-devices.myshopify.c...s/e2-super-scout-m600-2cr123-high-output-head that is the head i ordered, it will be replacing an old incandescent. i also have a 600lumen coming from arms unlimited and a 500 lumen coming from bh video, i already know the bh ed2 is going back but i will make a video compareing all 3... now im still dont know exactly which batt. i should use ,i want rechargeables, links would be greatly appreciated...
> thanks guys http://charger.nitecore.com/BATTERIES/RCR123A/ is that the one i need?



Just be careful and check em all out before you send anything anywhere... an upgrade isn't "always" the better next one up! Trust me.


----------



## fireonhigh (Aug 20, 2017)

PseudoFed said:


> No worries. They seem to have hundreds of them in stock. You can tell this on their site by putting in a quantity of like 2000 and the cart will be adjusted to the actual quantity on hand..... Still thinking of one myself, but not if the 600 is not really a change.



yeah i seen the price and ordered 10,lol.. then just 1 is what im getting/ordered all this today so by sometime next week i should have everything..thanks again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fireonhigh (Aug 20, 2017)

oh yeah i will givem a run, but i will keep the malkoff head,, just a battle between 140 dollars and 500 and 600 lumens! 600 hun.lumens is 140 cheaper.. but yeah you are right.. any ideas on the nitecore link i posted??


----------



## fireonhigh (Aug 20, 2017)

fireonhigh said:


> oh yeah i will givem a run, but i will keep the malkoff head,, just a battle between 140 dollars and 500 and 600 lumens! 600 hun.lumens is 140 cheaper.. but yeah you are right.. any ideas on the nitecore link i posted??



never mind ,i found them on goinggears site!! now the wait begins


----------



## the0dore3524 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks for the heads-up. I'm sorely tempted to order one at that price, but I just picked up an E1D


----------



## fireonhigh (Aug 21, 2017)

fireonhigh said:


> never mind ,i found them on goinggears site!! now the wait begins



so they are back ordered , called surefire tech. rep said to use k2 energy 123a rechargeables. also the 600 lumen has been out since the begining of the year according to him. so yeah more lumen less money i hope it all works out:twothumbs


----------



## usdiver (Aug 21, 2017)

Given their intellibeam and new stuff I m dubious of more lumens less money... gotta be a compromise somewhere


----------



## Slumber (Aug 21, 2017)

fireonhigh said:


> so they are back ordered , called surefire tech. rep said to use k2 energy 123a rechargeables. also the 600 lumen has been out since the begining of the year according to him. so yeah more lumen less money i hope it all works out:twothumbs



PM sent with another possible source.


----------



## fireonhigh (Aug 21, 2017)

Slumber Pass said:


> PM sent with another possible source.



GOD BLESS TEXAS:twothumbs


----------



## xdayv (Aug 21, 2017)

Suddenly I feel claustrophobic with the tight beam of the E2D! But on the other hand, it throws. It would complement well with a floody beam from a triple Nichia.


----------



## rjking (Oct 8, 2017)

Grizzman said:


> I've been using the Ultra exclusively with RCR123s for over three months, so I guess it's time for a run time test.
> 
> For the test, I'm using freshly charged AW RCR123s.
> 
> ...



Hi Grizzman

It seems this is some kind of a led burn in test but with rechargeable. Did you notice the tint shifted from what it used to be afterwards? Just curious as I'm planning to do the same. I always do burn in with the original batteries that comes with the light to see if it lives up to the claimed runtime specs. :thinking:


----------



## Grizzman (Oct 8, 2017)

I noticed no tint shift at all during the time I owned the Ultra.....cold to hot, single Li-Ion to dual Li-Ion, full cells to empty cells, etc.


----------



## rjking (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for the confirmation. I've got one coming and hope it does run with rechargeable too.


----------



## rjking (Oct 22, 2017)

Finally managed to test my E2DL-A Ultra 600 with 2 Efest IMR's 16340 v2 and run for about an hour. The Sanyo 16650 fits as well albeit with much less output. The good thing is, it looks like I've got a white one with the greenish shade only noticeable on the 5 lumens low when wall hunting.


----------



## Jose Marin (Oct 22, 2017)

I get full output believe it or not for a few mins with a sanyo 16650 charged to 4.35v i did a runtime test the other day but havent graphed it yet because still waiting to test 2xcr123 and 2x16340. It fell out of regulation in 5 mins i think and had a decent taper. measured 18kcd with 2x 16340 and 18kcd with 4.35v 16650


----------



## rjking (Oct 23, 2017)

I'd love to see your graph.


----------

